# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (ΜΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ!)

## Ονούφριος

Στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή υπάρχουν καταγεγραμμένα τα εξής περίεργα και αντιφατικά στοιχεία:




> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Ολοι οι συνεργάτες του e-psychology.gr είναι εθελοντές. Γι αυτό το λόγο, κατά καιρούς αλλάζουν. 
> Για την ιστορία και μονο, σε ενημερώνω ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτο τον καιρό κανένας γνωσιακός συνεργάτης. Συνεργάτες του e-psychology είναι άνθρωποι διαφόρων προσεγγίσεων. Υπάρχουν συστημικοί, υπάρχουν προσωποκεντρικοί, υπάρχουν ψυχαναλυτικοί, υπάρχουν ΠΡΩΗΝ γνωσιακοί (ένας από αυτούς είμαι και γω, εκπαιδεύτηκα και εργαστηκα ως γνωσιακός επί χρόνια, με μεγάλη ανακούφιση όμως μετεκπαιδεύτηκα σε άλλη προσέγγιση την οποία εδώ και αρκετά χρονιά ακολουθώ).





> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> έχω γράψει πως αυτό το φόρουμ είναι περισσότερο ένα φόρουμ αυτο/αλληλοβοήθειας και λιγότερο ένα φόρουμ στο οποίο οι ειδικοί απαντούν σε ερωτήματα.
> Ο ρόλος των ειδικών είναι περισσότερο συντονιστικός/διευκολυντικός και λιγότερο ηγετικός/παρεμβατικός.





> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Εφόσον γνωρίζετε το ip του υπολογιστή της, γνωρίζετε το τηλέφωνό της, γνωρίζετε τη διεύθυνσή της, γνωρίζετε το όνομά της ακόμα και αυτά που έχει εξομολογηθεί παρακάτω, άρα έχετε ένα πλήρη φάκελο προσωπικών δεδομένων στη διάθεσή σας «αν» αποφασίσετε να τον ανοίξετε


 (από ερώτημα που έκανα στην ιστοσελίδα «εάν έχει λάβει άδεια από την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα, προκειμένου να διαχειρίζεται αρχεία όπως της kassi που ακολουθεί παρακάτω με απελπισμένες εκκλήσεις που συγκινούν κάθε άνθρωπο»).

Παρακαλώ, γνωρίστε μου:

α) Εάν ο Administrator της ιστοσελίδας αυτής, σας έχει υποβάλει άδεια επεξεργασίας αρχείων προσωπικών δεδομένων, και αν ναι, στην άδεια που του χορηγήσατε τι εξουσίες έχετε δώσει στον ίδιο και στο επιτελείο του;

β) Ποιά είναι η τύχη των αρχείων που δημιουργούνται με προσωπικά δεδομένα από τη διακίνηση της αλληλογραφίας και των διατυπούμενων απόψεων των συμμετεχόντων μελών.

γ) Γίνεται «διασύνδεση αρχείων» με την έννοια του Νόμου 2472/1997;

δ) Έχουν ενημερωθεί από τον «υπεύθυνο επεξεργασίας» τα «υποκείμενα της επεξεργασίας» για τα δικαιώματά τους σύμφωνα με το Ν. 2472/1997;

ε) Ποιά είναι τα ονοματεπώνυμα των συνεργατών του, και σε τι ακριβώς έγκειται η απασχόλησή τους (αφού δηλώνουν ότι δεν το παίζουν θεραπευτές ή ψυχολόγοι, αλλά και μοιάζει περίεργο να έχουν μαζευτεί τόσοι ψυχολόγοι για να διακινούν ηλεκτρονικά μια ιστοσελίδα);

στ) Σας έχει ενημερώσει ο «υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας» για την πρόθεσή του να δημιουργήσει ζώνη ειδικού αποκλεισμού βάσει επαγγελματικών ιδιοτήτων τους, από την οποία το υπόλοιπο κοινό που θα αποκλείεται, δεν θα πληροφορείται για τα διαλαμβανόμενα (π.χ. παρατηρήσεις επί των ψυχικά νοσούντων αλλά συμμετεχόντων με δικαιώματα Ελλήνων Πολιτών επί της λοιπής ιστοσελίδας); Έχει ειδοποιηθεί ό «υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας» ότι αυτό είναι αντίθετο προς την αρχή της ελεύθερης διακίνησης πληροφοριών στο διαδίκτυο που καθιερώθηκε με δύο υπερνομοθετικής ισχύος Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες και έχει ήδη ενσωματωθεί στην Εσωτερική Έννομη Τάξη της Ελλάδος;



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Στη δεύτερη κοινότητα θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο όσοι αποδεδειγμένα φοιτούν σε κάποια σχολή του ευρύτερου χώρου της ψυχικής υγείας αλλά και όσοι επαγγελματίες έχουν σχετική άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος. 
> 
> Επιπλέον, τα εσωτερικά θέματα του κλάδου των ψυχολόγων, δεν θα είναι δημοσιευμένα στο ευρύ κοινό, πράγμα που θα επιτρέψει μια πιο αυθεντική και απελευθερωμένη ανταλλαγή απόψεων.


ζ) Ποιά είναι η τύχη του παρακάτω αρχείου, ενός ατόμου με προβλήματα, που θα άξιζαν τα δεδομένα του να τυγχάνουν σεβασμού;



> _Originally posted by Kassi_Μαλάκα,Ρενάτα σοκαρίστηκα.Πούστη,νόμιζα ότι όπως λειτουργώ εγώ λειτουργούν κι άλλοι.Μου έλεγαν ότι είμαι ασυνήθιστη αλλά έλεγα ότι απλά δεν με καταλαβαίνουν γιατί είμαι πιο έξυπνη κι αυτοί βουτυρομπεμπέδες.Είναι κληρονομική ασθένεια;Έχει κάποια αίτια ή εμφανίζεται έτσι στο διάβα της ζωής;Λείπει κάποια ορμόνη;Ανάθεμα αν έχω σταυρώσει σχέση ακριβώς λόγω του ότι βαριέμαι,αγανακτώ,θυμώνω και όντως η εγκατάλειψη είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να μου τύχει.Δεν το ξεπερνώ με τίποτα και θέλω να εκδκηθώ αυτον που με εγκατέλειψε.Τώρα σεξ με αγνώστους δεν κάνω,δεν αποπειράθηκα να αυτοκτονήσω αλλά το σκεφτόμουν όπως και να αρχίσω να χαρακώνομαι.Ενδεικτικό είναι ότι όταν προσπαθούσα να κόψω τα πετσάκια στα πόδια μου και στα χέρια μου τα έκοβα περισσότερο απ\'ότι χρειαζόταν.Έχω δηλαδή αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις.Ναι,έχω επεισόδια υπερφαγίας και μου την σπάει γιατί προσπαθώ να ελέγχω το βάρος μου.Ήθελα πάντα να έχω το Α σώμα και ενώ γυμνάζομαι δεν το έχω γιατί δεν τηρώ την διατροφή.Το κενό υπάρχει και γι\'αυτό κατέφευγα ή ακόμα καταφεύγω σε ακραίες συμπεριφορές για να αισθανθώ ζωντανή.Όπως λένε ότι κόβονται για να αισθανθούν ζωντανοί εγώ έκανα άλλα.Δεν μπορούσα ούτε μπορώ να πάρω την δέουσα χαρά από μια ήρεμη συζήτηση και όταν βαριέμαι κάνω κάτι αντιδραστικό.Όσο για το ξόδεμα χρημάτων ισχύει.δεν έχω μέτρο.Πόσες φορές δεν έχω καταναλώσει τα λεφτά της μητέρας μου και επειδή δεν μου φτάνουν θέλω κι άλλα;Συνέχεια....Το αίσθημα της οικονομίας δεν το έχω ούτε πολυξέρω τι σημαίνει.Για εμένα μάλλον μετράει το τώρα.Και τι κάνουμε ρε Ρενάτα;Πώς το λέμε στους άλλους;Έχω εγκαταλείψει πολλούς αισθανώμενη απαξίωση γι\'αυτούς ενώ πρώτα μπορεί να τους είχα εξιδανικεύσει.Έχω αλλάξει εξίσου πολλές δουλειές και γενικά ποτέ δεν τελείωνα ότι άρχιζα,από μικρή αυτό.Από μικρή ήμουν άστατη,οξύθυμη και αν με έφτανες στο σημείο να θυμώσω δεν θα ήθελα να σε ξαναδώ ποτέ.Δεν συγχωρώ καθόλου εύκολα.Δεν ήξερα ότι αυτό αποτελούσε διαταραχή.Λοιπόν με τους άλλους τι κάνουμε;Μου είναι αφάνταστα δύσκολο να κάνω σχέση.Είτε φιλική,είτε ερωτική!Βοήθα εσύ που κάτι ξέρεις.Συγκινήθηκα τώρα!!!
> Και τώρα για να ξεσπάσω.Είμαι πάρα πολύ καχύποπτη.Πιστεύω ότι με απατούν,οι φίλες με ζηλεύουν,με θάβουν κ.τ.λ.Μια ανισορροπία.Αναγκάστηκα να αποδεχτώ ότι κάπου δεν κολλάει το στόρυ γιατί δεν είχα καμία φίλη και έτσι δεν μπορούν όλοι να με θάβουν και να με κερατώνουν,κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμένα!Είναι αυτός ο παρανοειδής ιδεασμός;Αν ναι,γάμησε τα!Δεν μπορώ να την διώξω την καχυποψία μου.Με τυρρανάει μια ζωή-21 χρόνια!Δεν λέω,όταν ήμουν μικρή άκουγα πολλά ειρωνικά σχόλια και ίσως και τώρα και έτσι δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω καμία \"κοπελίτσα\".Αλλά δεν έχω πια καλή κρίση για να ξεχωρίσω το καλό απ\'το κακό,κι εκεί την πατάω!Να σου πω.Οριακές προσωπικότητες νομίζω ήταν δύο τύπισσες σε ένα έργο.Η μία ήταν η Αντζελίνα Τζολί.Την άλλη δεν την θυμάμαι.Όταν είδα αυτό το έργο μου θύμισε πολλά από εμένα.Ταυτίστηκα περισσότερο με την Αντζελίνα.Αυτό που της είπε δε η άλλη ότι είσαι ήδη νεκρή και γι\'αυτό μπαινοβγαίνεις εδώ μέσα και ποτέ δεν φεύγεις θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να πηγαίνει για την δικιά μου ζωή! 
> Κάποτε ένα παιδί που ήθελε να τα φτιάξει μαζί μου,μού είχε πει πως \"Δεν έχεις φίλες όχι γιατί κάποιος σε πλήγωσε αλλά γιατί απλά δεν συμπαθείς τους ανθρώπους\".Τότε είχα εκνευριστεί πάρα πολύ.Αυτό ή γιατί αυτά που είπε ήταν αλήθεια ή γιατί είχε άδικο.Μετά την διάγνωση περί οριακής,απλά είπα πως είχε δίκιο.Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνουν όλοι οι οριακοί αλλά δεν γουστάρω τις στενές επαφές και τις μακροχρόνιες.Δεν μπορώ τους ανθρώπους για πολύ.Είμαι τρελά καχύποπτη,πιστεύω πως οι γυναίκες με ζηλεύουν και ισχύει πέραν της πλάκας και της αρρώστιας,αλλά είναι φυσικό και όλοι να φθονούνται από κάποιον αλλά όχι απ\'όλους όπως πιστεύω εγώ.Να σου πω,όμως, όταν έχεις ζήσει μια ζωή στην κοροϊδία και στην υποτίμηση από το οικογενειακό και σχολικό σου περιβάλλον είναι φυσικό να μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανένα.Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι οι γυναίκες με ζηλεύουν ή ό,τι δεν υπάρχει φιλία μεταξύ γυναικών και να σου πω νομίζω ότι είναι αλήθεια.Υπάρχει μόνο συμφέρον,και όπου εμφανιστεί ο γκόμενος κοιτάνε σαν λυσσάρες ποια θα τον αρπάξει πρώτη.Και τότε χάνεται και η φιλία και όλα.Δεν φταίω εγώ που είμαι τόσο αυστηρή.Δεν τις χωνεύω λοιπόν τις γυναίκες.Προτιμώ τους άντρες,αλλά μόνο στο φιλικό.Με το ερωτικό έχω πρόβλημα,γιατί ενώ στην αρχή λόγω ανοιχτού χαρακτήρα τους κερδίζω μετά στην πορεία βλέπουν αστάθεια.Εγώ δε,δεν θέλω να τους ξέρω όταν διεισδύουν και επεισέρχονται στο σοβαρό μου κομμάτι.Ζηλεύω και πιστεύω ότι εγώ δεν είμαι αρκετή και πάντα θα θέλουν κι άλλη και χάνω πάντα σε έναν γυναικείο ανταγωνισμό.Δηλ.πες ότι κάποια τον γουστάρει τον δικό μου.Εγώ θα απογοητευτώ,θα της τον παραχωρήσω και θα φύγω.Μαλάκας δηλαδή!!!!!!!!Όσο για τον Αλέξανδρο έχεις δικαίωμα να τα λες.Πέσ\'τα αν αυτό σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα.Όσο για το δεν θα τις πολυνοιάξει αν τις αφήσεις μόνες τους γιατί το έχουν συνηθίσει.Για εμένα μιλώντας μέσα μου υποφέρω πολύ όταν παίρνω την απόφαση να εγκαταλείψω κάποιον γιατί δεν το θέλω πάντα.Αλλά υπάρχει αυτό το πρέπει.Δεν ξέρω γιατί βγαίνει και πότε βγαίνει.Είμαι όμως πολύ εγωίστρια για να δείξω ότι με πειράζει που θα με εγκαταλείψεις.Δεν θα στο δείξω αλλά θα αυτοκαταστραφώ και φυσικά θα σε εκδικηθώ κι εσένα με αυτόν τον τρόπο.Ήδη λες εδώ ότι σε πείραξε η όποια συμπεριφορά της παρ\'ότι την κατακρίνεις.Κι αυτό μια εκδίκηση είναι εκ μέρους της,δεν νομίζεις;Εγώ να σου πω κάτι Αλέξανδρε μερικές φορές χαίρομαι που είμαι οριακή.Παλιά με μισούσα και έκλαιγα που ήμουν διαφορετική και δεν είχα φίλους.Τώρα με μισούν οι άλλοι....γιατί με φοβούνται!!!!Λέω αλίμονο αν τα βάλεις μαζί μου.Είμαι οριακή και μπορώ να σε καταστρέψω και αυτό μου αναπληρώνει την οποιαδήποτε πληγή εγκατάλειψης ή απόρριψης!!! Yourgia,αποστασιοποιήσου και κάλυπτε τις βασικές του ανάγκες στα ζητήματα της επικοινωνίας.Ας πούμε θέλει να του φέρεσαι με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο κάνε το όσο είναι στις δυνάμεις σου.Δεν θέλει παρά να ζει στον δικό του κόσμο και να σε ακούει λιγότερο από ένα λεπτό;Κάνε το.Τα υπόλοιπα ας τα επιληφθεί ψυχίατρος.Τώρα για τους καταθλιπτικούς η μόνη επιβεβαίωση σε μηνύματα όπως \"δεν με αγαπάς,δεν αξίζει να ζω,κ.τ.λ\" είναι η έμπρακτη και όχι η θεωρητική.Αυτό λείπει,πιστεύω!Αυτό θα ήθελα και εγώ να δω!Μου άρεσε το σχόλιο του Adzik.Με έπιασες απόλυτα καλά όσον αφορά την ψυχολογία.Ναι,αλλάζω απότομα άποψη ως άμυνα για να μην πληγωθώ αφού είμαι άτομο που προσκολλάμαι και φοβάμαι να με απορρίψουν-εγκαταλείψουν!!Ο ραψωδός απάντησε εξίσου εύστοχα.Πόσους ξέρεις που να μην πληγώνονται όταν τους εγκαταλείπουν αυτοί για τους οποίους τρέφουν αισθήματα;Εγώ δεν ξέρω κανένα!!!!!!!!!!!Και πολύ εύκολο είναι να μπαίνεις εδώ μέσα να ρίχνεις ένα Η πρώην μου σύμφωνα με την γνωμάτευσή μου ήταν οριακή,και όχι παρανοϊκή,σχιζοφρενής,παθο λογικά ζηλιάρα ή ό,τι άλλο και την μισώ!!Να σου πω κάτι φιλαράκο,έννοια σου και δεν έχει ανάγκη το μίσος σου.Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι εκείνη μισεί περισσότερο από εσένα τον εαυτό της!!!Και εμένα ο πρώην μου βγήκε αδερφάρα του κερατά.Αλλά δεν έκανα εισήγηση στον Βαλλιανάτο να τους μαζέψει!!!!!Ευαίσθητο παιδί σε πληγώσανε;Να χαίρεσαι τουλάχιστον που εσύ συγκαταλέγεσαι στους \"υγιείς\" και θα το ξεπεράσεις.Ούτε θα αυτοκτονήσεις,ούτε θα χαρακωθείς!!!
> Και για να συμπληρώσω γιατί εσυγχίσθη(τα χάπια μου,τα χάπια μου!!!)Adz&amp;#305;k να πάει να γαμηθεί ο καριόλης που σε άφησε με την αιτιολογία ότι είσαι άρρωστη,δεν το παλεύεις αρκετά(γιατί χρυσό μου δεν του καθόσουν όπως παλιά και πήγε να του κουνηθούν άλλες υγιείς).Όσο για το dna εγώ απλά θα τον ρωτούσα αν η μαλακία είναι κληρονομική.Του τσέκαρεις τα αρχίδια;Μήπως το δεξί είναι μικρό και πάρει και το παιδί;Σου αξίζει πολύ καλύτερος!!!
> \"Λοιπόν για να ξεκαθαρίσω μερικά πράγματα σύμψωνα με τη δική μου άποψη δικαίου\"
> Θα ξεκινήσω με την Adzik η οποία μας δηλώνει ότι υποφέρει από κατάθλιψη και ότι μια μέρα ξαφνικά αρρώστησε.Από την λίγη βιολογία που ξέρω μια σωματική ασθένεια χρειάζεται ένα διάστημα επώασης για να εμφανίσει τα συμπτώματά της στον οργανισμό και να γίνει αντιληπτή από εμάς.Το ίδιο φαντάζομαι ισχύει και με την ψυχική ασθένεια.Δηλαδή χρειάζεται ένα εύφορο περιβάλλον για να αναπτυχθεί αλλά και τα συμπτώματα της έρχονται σιγά σιγά και δεν γίνονται εύκολα αντιληπτά μέχρι ίσως να παρατηρηθεί μια μεγάλη αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητας του άλλου κυρίως από το κοντινό του περιβάλλον.Δηλαδή δεν ξυπνάς την μία μέρα και είσαι καλά και την άλλη σε βαράει μια μανιοκατάθλιψη!Δεν πάει έτσι..
> Όσο για την κληρονομικότητα των ψυχικών ασθενειών θα μιλήσω απλά με τα όσα γνωρίζω.Η ασθένεια που σίγουρα είναι κληρονομική είναι η σχιζοφρένεια.Όταν ρώτησα τον ψυχίατρο για την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή αν είναι κληρονομική μου απάντησε πως όχι.Παρά ταύτα ένας από τους δύο γονείς μου αντιλαμβάνομαι από τις πράξεις του ότι είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός και συγγενής του ιδίου ατόμου είναι διαγνωσμένα άτομο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό σε σημείο που να αλλάζει κλειδαριές κάθε τρεις και πέντε για να μην μπει ο \"αλήτης\" γιος του μέσα,τα χέρια του να είναι κατακόκκινα από τις χλωρίνες,τα πόμολα να τα αγγίζει με χαρτοπετσέτα και άλλα παρόμοια.Οπότε εδώ δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να πω για την κληρονομικότητα.Ίσως να υπάρχουν επιρροές,από τον γονιό στο παιδί από τον αδερφό στον αδερφό.Δεν γνωρίζω.Απ\'ότι έχω καταλάβει ο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός είναι μια συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά και δεν αποτελεί ασθένεια με την καθ\'αυτή έννοια της λέξης.Το ίδιο ισχύει και με την κατάθλιψη.Νομίζω(πάντα) ότι η ψυχική ασθένεια είναι αυτή που ένα άτομο θα την εμφανίσει σίγουρα σε κάποιο διάστημα της ζωής του ακόμα και αν το περιβάλλον του είναι το πιο ισορροπημένο.Αυτά δεν τα λέω με σιγουριά ,οπότε ας διασταυρωθούν απόψεις για να βγει σίγουρο πόρισμα.Και αυτό γιατί απ\'την άλλη διαβάζω ότι τα παιδιά με γονείς καταθλιπτικούς έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να νοσήσουν από τα παιδιά υγιών γονέων.
> Τρίτον,δεν γουστάρουμε βιτσιόζικα ούτε να είμαστε διαταραγμένοι,ούτε να κάνουμε την ζωή κόλαση στον άλλο για παιχνίδι.Γι\'αυτό φίλε Αλέξανδρε όπως είπα,βγάλε ναι μεν τα απωθημένα σου,αλλά απ\'την άλλη μάγκα κοίτα να φτιάξεις κι εσύ λίγο τον εαυτό σου που όπως μας αποκαλύπτεις είσαι ανασφαλής.Μήπως από την ανασφάλεια σου ενεπλάκης με ένα άτομο έτσι πιο καημενούλικο,το οποίο σε χρειαζόταν και αυτό σε εξύψωνε γιατί αισθανόσουν αναγκαίος;Εφ\'όσον δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πέραν του ανθρωπίνου,αλλά και να παραμείνεις μαζί με αυτό το άτομο όσο σε ευχαριστεί.Και για να ήσουν τόσο καιρό μαζί της μάλλον καλά στοιχεία εισέπραττες και παρέμενες.Δεν νομίζω πως της έκανες κανένα ψυχικό.Βγαίνεις εδώ πετάς κακιούλες για τους οριακούς αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε και την άποψη της κοπελιάς για να κρίνουμε.Αυτό που προσωπικά με πείραξε ήταν αυτό με το ότι δεν λέω κάτι για τα άτομα που το παλεύουν.Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να το παλεύουμε για να μας δώσεις συγχαρητήρια και να μας \"πας\";Κι αν δεν μπορούμε θα είμαστε στην μαύρη σου λίστα;Θα καταλήξω με το φρόντισε λίγο και τον εαυτό σου και κοίταξε να δεις τι είναι αυτό που σε ελκύει σε \"προβληματικά\" άτομα.Δεν λέω προς Θεού πως δεν έχουμε ανάγκη για συντροφιά και ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία όπως όλοι οι άλλοι(και μάλιστα περισσότερη από όλους τους άλλους),αλλά βρε μάγκα ή κάτι καλό είχε αυτή κοπέλα ή πώς να το πω κι εσύ δεν ήσουν στα καλύτερά σου.
> Τέλος ο ψυχίατρος μου μού έλεγε\"Α,ναι;Μόνο αυτοί που παίρνουν φάρμακα είναι ασθενείς;Οι χειρότεροι είναι αυτοί που είναι έξω απ\'τα ψυχιατρεία και δεν παίρνουν φάρμακα!!!\"
> ...

----------


## keep_walking

> Εφόσον γνωρίζετε το ip του υπολογιστή της, γνωρίζετε το τηλέφωνό της, γνωρίζετε τη διεύθυνσή της, γνωρίζετε το όνομά της ακόμα και αυτά που έχει εξομολογηθεί παρακάτω, άρα έχετε ένα πλήρη φάκελο προσωπικών δεδομένων στη διάθεσή σας «αν» αποφασίσετε να τον ανοίξετε


Σε αυτο σου απαντησα αλλα μαλλον δεν μπηκες στο κοπο να το διαβασεις ή δεν σε συμφερει.
Θα το πω παλι μηπως τρομαξει καποιος μη σχετικος με τα λεγομενα σου.
Το Ip μπορεις να το γνωριζεις αλλα επουδενι λογο δεν μπορεις να γνωριζεις το τηλεφωνο.Αυτο το ξερει ο παροχεας internet που μοιραζει τις Ip και ο οποιος δεν δινει σε φυσιολογικες συνθηκες τα δεδομενα πουθενα.
Κοινοποιηση πχ μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο σε αστυνομικές ή εισαγγελικές αρχές, για την δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.




> If you pay for the Internet yourself, you signed up with an Internet Service Provider (ISP). Your ISP provides the mechanism for connecting your computer to the Internet. There are thousands of ISPs around the world offering a variety of services. They vary from well-known ones like AOL, EarthLink, and your cable and telephone providers, to small ones that may be located offshore. 
> 
> Each computer connected to the Internet, including yours, has a unique address, known as an IP address (Internet Protocol address). It takes the form of four sets of numbers separated by dots, for example: 123.45.67.890. It&amp;#8217;s that number that actually allows you to send and receive information over the Internet. 
> 
> Your IP address by itself doesn&amp;#8217;t provide personally identifiable information. However, because your ISP knows your address, it is a possible weak link when it comes to protecting your privacy.
> 
> Most ISPs work to protect your privacy, but each has its own privacy policy. It&amp;#8217;s up to you to read the privacy policy and understand it.


Αυτα δεν θα μπω στο νομικο ζητημα και οσο για το τεχνικο αν καποιος θελει να πει κατι διαφορετικο ας το πει...δεν το ξερω αρκετα καλα και εγω το αντικειμενο.

----------


## Ονούφριος

Με συγχωρείς αγαπητέ, μου διέφυγε το μήνυμά σου.

Έχω εγώ όμως διαφορετική πληροφόρηση

\"Κοίτα όσο μασκαρισμένος να είναι κάποιος που μπαίνει κάπου κάνοντας τρακ πρως τα πίσω με τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία βρίσκεις ip τηλέφωνο και ου το καθε εξής.Δλδ προφιλ τύπου hi5 ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι αστείο να θεωρούμε ότι αποκαλύπτουν προσωπικές πληροφορίες από τη στιγμή που η ίδια η διεθυνσιοδότησή σου μαρτυράει τα πάντα για σένα.Τώρα αν πάρουμε την υπόθεση ότι κάποιος μπαίνει από αλλού κτλ μπορεί να κρατήσει κάποιου είδους ανωνυμία αλλά και πάλι τον βρίσκεις.Ανάποδη αναζήτηση κάνεις!dfs bfs κάτι θα βρεις ένα δεντράκι είναι οι διευθύνσεις....\"

Θα μας λύσει το θέμα η Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα.

----------


## Orion

Ονούφριε σημαίνει κάτι αν έχει τις ip ο Admin; Ο πάροχος μόνο ξέρει σε ποιον αντιστιχεί η κάθε ip. Ως κοινότητα έχει προσφέρει αρκετά πραγματα σε πολλά άτομα εδώ και επηρέασε καταλυτικά τις ζωές πολλών προς το καλύτερο.Ισως να υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμπάθεια σου προς τον Admin παρότι χαρακτηρίζεται απο κάποια μικροψυχία και αυταρχισμό..
Δεν μπορεί να μην επιτρέπει την διαγραφή για παραδειγμα μυνημάτων.

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτο που παραθεσες το διαβασες σε καποιο φορουμ ως αποψη χρηστη?
Δεν ισχυει μονο ο isp ξερει πως μοιραζει τις εκαστοτε διευθυνσεις.
Για δωσε στον τυπα το ip σου και να καταφερει να βρει το τηλεφωνο σου εμενα γραψε μου.

(Καλα ο τυπος θα πρεπει να εχει βγαλει πολλες γκομενες αν απο το ip καταλαβαινε το τηλεφωνο της εκαστοτε γκομενας...βλεπε irc.:P).
Συγγνωμη δηλαδη αν ειναι τοσο ευκολο μπορεις να μου βρεις μια μεθοδολογια στο internet να ανακαλυπτω τηλεφωνα...νομιζω θα ειχε κανει σαλο και θα ηταν πρωτο στις αναζητησεις...εγω δεν βλεπω τιποτα.
Αντε να παρω και το πτυχιο στην πληροφορικη να απανταω πιο εμπεριστατωμενα...

----------


## Ονούφριος

Ξέρετε κανέναν άλλο \"υπεύθυνο\" εδώ κοντά που να είναι διατεθειμένος να μου δώσει υπεύθυνα απαντήσεις εκτός από την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα;

Εσάς δεν σας παραξενεύει τίποτα; To ότι έχει μαζευτεί ένα επιτελείο ψυχολόγων και θεραπευτών και εκφράζεται μόνο με τη φωνή του Super Administrator (και μόνο για παραπτώματα του Ονούφριου); Ποιοί είναι οι άλλοι συνεργάτες και πως απασχολούνται και δεν το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι;

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα αυτο το site ειδικευεται στην ψυχολογια οποτε φυσικο ειναι να μαζευει και ψυχολογους...αυτους τουλαχιστον που ενδιαφερονται για τη δουλεια τους και δεν θεωρουν δουλεια τους μονο να σπουδασουν και να τα παιρνουν απο τους πελατες.
Απο την αλλη εκτος απο το φορουμ υπαρχουν και τα αρθρα που δημοσιευονται απο διαφορους στην αρχικη σελιδα του www.e-psychology.gr και ειναι και υπογεγραμμενα.

----------


## Ονούφριος

Αγαπητέ keep walking,

Τουλάχιστον με την παρουσία μου άρχισε σιγά-σιγά να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο. Όταν υπέγραφες τους όρους για να γίνεις μέλος ήξερες:

1. Ότι εκτός από τον Super Administrator υπάρχει και ένα επιτελείο ψυχολόγων και θεραπευτών που δεν σου απαντάει ποτέ (μόνο ο Administrator μιλάει στα μέλη) και δεν ξέρουμε ούτε ποιοί είναι ούτε με τί ασχολούνται;

2. Ότι, όπως φαίνεται από μία ανακοίνωση, υπάρχει μία Ομόρρυθμη Εταιρεία που στηρίζει τη σελίδα, που δεν θα έχει 1-2 υπαλλήλους μόνο αλλά πολύ περισσότερους,

3. Ότι κακώς απευθύνεσαι αποκλείστικά στον Super Administrator, αλλά ίσως να έπρεπε να απευθυνθείς στον \"Κύριο Super Administrator και Συνεργάτες\", ή ακόμα \"Προς την Ομόρυθμη Εταιρεία, εκπροσωπούμενη -σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό - από τον τάδε\" όταν εκθέτεις το προσωπικό σου πρόβλημα; Με τέτοια δεδομένα, τα μέλη θα συνεχίσουν να εκφράζονται όπως και πριν;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Orion_
> Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να βρει που μένεις και ποιος είσαι εκτός αν το εχεις δηλώσει με κάποιο τρόπο. Δεν ξεκαθαρίζει κάποια πράγματα βέβαια αλλά μπορεί κάποιοι ψυχολόγοι /ψυχίατροι απλά να διαβάζουν τα κείμενα για μελέτη. Αυτό συμβαίνει παντού και πέρα του φόρουμ.


Έχεις δίκιο ντίαρ..Οι περισσότεροι που μπήκαμε εδώ μέσα και έχουμε και έναν γιατρό από πίσω είμαστε όχι υποψιασμένοι για τον χώρο του διαδικτύου-άλλοι πολύ άλλοι λιγότερο-αλλά και θα αναρωτιόμαστε τον σκοπό δημιουργίας αυτής της ιστοσελίδας...Δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικός αλτρουισμός έλεγε ο παλιός μου γιατρός.....Εμείς εκμεταλλευόμαστε την ιστοσελίδα γράφοντας το σκεπτικό μας και παίρνοντας πληροφορίες το ίδιο μπορεί να κάνει και η άλλη πλευρά-ψυχολόγοι/ψυχίατροι..Τώρα στο περί διαφήμισης:Και σε ποια ιστοσελίδα που πληρεί τα περί Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων δεν υπάρχει διαφήμιση;;Ή και ποιός μου εγγυάται εμένα ακόμα και αν πληρεί η ιστοσελίδα τα περί Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων ότι σε έναν διαδικτυακό χώρο δεν μπορεί κάποιος να υποκλέψει δεδομένα;Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι μόνο αυτή η ιστοσελίδα κρίθηκε ακατάλληλη βάσει νόμου;;Στο διαδίκτυο απ\'όσο ξέρω μπαίνει ο καθένας και κάνει ό,τι θέλει...Όπως κι εσείς αγαπητέ Ονούφριε.....Αλλά εσείς τα λέτε νόμιμα και καλύτερα ε;;Ευελπιστώ.....

----------


## keep_walking

1)Ως παλιος στο φορουμ σε πληροφορω οτι εχω μιλησει με ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους που δεν εχουν κρυψει την ιδιοτητα τους...αν και μερικοι οπως οι υπολοιποι απο εμας χρησιμοποιουν nickname.
Αν πχ δεν χρησιμοποιουσαν nickname μπορει καλλιστα καποιος να τους κατηγορουσε οτι \"ψαρευουν\" πελατες.
Εγω αν ημουν ψυχολογος-ψυχιατρος δεν προκειται να αποκαλυπτα την ταυτοτητα μου στο φορουμ....μονο την ιδιοτητα μου ισως.
2)Οχι δεν το ηξερα οτι υπηρχε εταιρεια πισω απο αυτο...αλλα αν σκεφτεις τον κοσμο που γραφει τα αρθρα,τις διαφημισεις,το \"στησιμο\" του forum,τα ηλεκτρονικα βιβλιοπωλεια,τους νομικους συμβουλους,το τι εξοδα θα εχει καθε μηνα ή δεν ξερω τι αλλο ισως να φανταζει λογικο να υπαρχει καποια εταιρεια πισω απο ολο αυτο το οικοδομημα...οχι οτι με απασχολει ιδιαιτερα αυτο...
3)Η επαφη μου με τον adminstrator ειναι ελαχιστη,ναι εχουμε μιλησει τρεις-τεσσερις φορες στο φορουμ και του ειχα στειλει και ενα u2u για καποιο bug που νομιζα οτι ειχε το site αλλα δεν ειχε τελικα αλλα ως εκει.Τα υπολοιπα 1415 και πλεον μυνηματα ειναι ανταλλαγη αποψεων με διαφορα μελη του φορουμ.
Τωρα αν καποιοι ειναι ψυχολογοι απο τα μελη και α)αλληλεπιδρω με επαγγελματιες αν αυτο υπονοεις ή β)αν καποιος με θεωρει αρκετα σπουδαιο ωστε μελετησει αυτα που γραφω για τον χψ λογο δεν με απασχολει διολου,γιατι α)το συνομιλητη μου τον βλεπω ως μια ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα ασχετα με το τι επαγγελεται ή ποιο ειναι το προβλημα του
και οσο για το β) θα ηταν αν μη τι αλλο κολακευτικο να ασχολουνται με αυτα που γραφω εγω μονο και μονο επειδη δηλωνω οτι εχω μια ταμπελλα και μερικα προβληματα...που να κανεις καμμια βολτα σε αλλα φορουμ να δεις τρελλα που παιζει απο \"νορμαλ\" ανθρωπους να κανεις οσες μελετες τετοιου στυλ θες:P

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Αγαπητέ keep walking,
> 
> Τουλάχιστον με την παρουσία μου άρχισε σιγά-σιγά να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο. Όταν υπέγραφες τους όρους για να γίνεις μέλος ήξερες:
> 
> 1. Ότι εκτός από τον Super Administrator υπάρχει και ένα επιτελείο ψυχολόγων και θεραπευτών που δεν σου απαντάει ποτέ (μόνο ο Administrator μιλάει στα μέλη) και δεν ξέρουμε ούτε ποιοί είναι ούτε με τί ασχολούνται;
> 
> 2. Ότι, όπως φαίνεται από μία ανακοίνωση, υπάρχει μία Ομόρρυθμη Εταιρεία που στηρίζει τη σελίδα, που δεν θα έχει 1-2 υπαλλήλους μόνο αλλά πολύ περισσότερους,
> 
> 3. Ότι κακώς απευθύνεσαι αποκλείστικά στον Super Administrator, αλλά ίσως να έπρεπε να απευθυνθείς στον \"Κύριο Super Administrator και Συνεργάτες\", ή ακόμα \"Προς την Ομόρυθμη Εταιρεία, εκπροσωπούμενη -σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό - από τον τάδε\" όταν εκθέτεις το προσωπικό σου πρόβλημα; Με τέτοια δεδομένα, τα μέλη θα συνεχίσουν να εκφράζονται όπως και πριν;


Αγαπητέ μου δεν μας παρακολουθεί μόνο η Ομόρρυθμη εταιρεία αλλά και κάμποσες χιλιάδες ή εκατομμύρια επισκέπτες......

----------


## Ονούφριος

Έψαξα για την εν λόγω εταιρεία και είναι μια εταιρεία κατασκευής ιστοσελίδων. Δεν είναι υπόλογος έναντι της Αρχής Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων όπου απαιτείται, μαζί με τη λήψη προκαταβολικά άδειας από την Αρχή και ορισμός συγκεκριμένου υπευθύνου επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. Εύχομαι στην Εταιρεία Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά και της στέλνω την αγάπη μου, αλλά κανένας μα κανένας δεν θα με υποχρεώσει να έχω σχέση με μια άγνωστη σε μένα εταιρεία. Γι\' αυτό δημιουργήθηκε και η Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα. ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ: ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο NIKOSD (ΑΛΛΩΣ \"DODONI\")ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ. 

ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ

ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΡ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΗΣ (ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΠΛΗΝ ΟΝΟΥΦΡΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ!). ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΚΡΥΠΤΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ. 

Ακολουθούν στοιχεία της εταρείας που ψάρεψα ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ -ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΩ, ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΑ - ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕ - ΟΥΤΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ:
Από το http://www.freestuff.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=26919
Επειδή πάρα πολλά μέλη ενδιαφέρονται να κατασκευάσουν την πρώτη τους ιστοσελίδα αλλά δεν έχουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις, από σήμερα και για 15 μέρες θα ακολουθήσουν αναλυτικά μαθήματα για το δημοφιλές πρόγραμμα Dreamweaver. 

Τα μαθήματα θα είναι για επίπεδο αρχαρίων και έχουν γίνει με βάση την έκδοση 
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX. Οι διαφορές με τις πιο καινούργιες εκδόσεις είναι ελάχιστες. 

Τα κεφάλαια που θα ακολουθήσουν είναι: 

Το παράθυρο του Dreamweaver 
Οι βασικότερες επιλογές 
Ανάλυση των menu 
Μπάρες εργαλείων 
Καθορίζοντας ένα site 
Ιδιότητες σελίδας 
Δουλεύοντας με κείμενο (text) 
Δουλεύοντας με εικόνες (images) 
Δουλεύοντας με πίνακες (tables) 
Δουλεύοντας με φόρμες (forms) 
Δουλεύοντας με πλαίσια (frames) 
Δουλεύοντας με επίπεδα (layers) 
Δουλεύοντας με στυλ (styles) 
Δουλεύοντας με συμπεριφορές (behaviors) 

Καλό διάβασμα (Σημείωση: η εταιρεία το έγραψε όχι εγώ)

Οι συμμετέχοντες σε τέτοιου είδους συνομιλίες .................................................. ..... ... οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν πως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι ασφαλείς λόγω της ανωνυμίας τους. Ένας καλός χρήστης του Διαδικτύου είναι σε θέση να εντοπίσει την IP διεύθυνση του υπολογιστή τους, να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε προσωπικά τους αρχεία...................... (Από Εκπαιδευτική Πύλη Υπ.Ε.Π.Θ. στο http://www.e-yliko.gr/htmls/safety/schat.aspx)

Φεύγουμε για Ρεβεγιόν

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑSSI. Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΡΕΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## krino

Ονουφριε,
με ευχες για καλη χρονια,
δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μπαινεις εδω ειλικρινα.

----------


## keep_walking

http://e-psychology.gr/content/view/165/55/

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Έψαξα για την εν λόγω εταιρεία και είναι μια εταιρεία κατασκευής ιστοσελίδων. Δεν είναι υπόλογος έναντι της Αρχής Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων όπου απαιτείται, μαζί με τη λήψη προκαταβολικά άδειας από την Αρχή και ορισμός συγκεκριμένου υπευθύνου επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. Εύχομαι στην Εταιρεία Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά και της στέλνω την αγάπη μου, αλλά κανένας μα κανένας δεν θα με υποχρεώσει να έχω σχέση με μια άγνωστη σε μένα εταιρεία. Γι\' αυτό δημιουργήθηκε και η Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα. ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ: ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο NIKOSD (ΑΛΛΩΣ \"DODONI\")ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ. 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΡ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΗΣ (ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΠΛΗΝ ΟΝΟΥΦΡΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ!). ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΚΡΥΠΤΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ. 
> 
> Ακολουθούν στοιχεία της εταρείας που ψάρεψα ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ -ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΩ, ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΑ - ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕ - ΟΥΤΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ:
> Από το http://www.freestuff.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=26919
> ...


Αμφιβάλλω αν πραγματικά μου το εύχεσαι.....Κανείς δεν σε υποχρέωσε σε τίποτα..Μόνος σου υποχρεώθηκες να ψάχνεις πεισματικά στοιχεία κατά του Σούπερ Νικ όπως λες στον οποίο επέδειξες κατάφορα την αδυναμία σου......Ειλικρινά Ονούφριε και να ήθελα να σε πιστέψω ο τρόπος που τα παρουσιάζεις δεν σε κάνει δεόντως αξιόπιστο στα μάτια μου....Α και να συμπληρώσω...Ψυχικές διαταραχές έχουμε και όχι IQ ραδικιού Ονούφριε....

----------


## gog_magog

Φιλε Ονουφριε, ο,τι κανεις στο internet μπορει να καταγραφεται πολυ ευκολα αυτοματα σε αρχεια υπολογιστων. Επισης, πολυ ευκολα, ο,τι δεν εχεις κανει ποτε στο internet μπορει να κατασκευαστει σε τετοια αρχεια με τοσο χαωτικο τροπο που για την αποδειξη του αντιθετου η προστασια των προσωπικων δεδομενων θα παει περιπατο και δεν θα βρεις και δικιο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι, μεσα σε μια πραγματικοτητα που τεινει να γινει Οργουελικη, ειτε απο αφελεια ειτε απο συνειδητη αντιδραση δεν φοβουνται να κανουν διαφορα. Για ποια προστασια μιλας; Οταν καποιος παιρνει συνδεση ADSL δινει και τα στοιχεια του. Εκει τελειωνουν ολα. 

Απο την αλλη. Ο υπολογιστης που φιλοξενει το www.e-psychology.gr λογικα δεν ειναι στο σπιτι του ιδιοκτητη. Ειναι σε καποια εταιρια/χωρο, καπου και οι τεχνικοι εκει παιρνουν backups/αντιγραφα κλπ τα οποια κρατανε σε διαφορων ειδων αποθηκευτικα μεσα. Ευκολα μπορουν να βρεθουν στα χερια οποιουδηποτε. Και γενικα ευκολα μπορεις να παρεις τα δεδομενα ενος υπολογιστη οταν εχεις φυσικη προσβαση σε αυτον.

Οταν ενα forum ανηκει σε καποιον και οταν καποιοι χρηστες εχουν την δυνατοτητα να αλληλεπιδρουν με αυτο, τοτε απλα ολοι ευχονται να πανε ολα καλα.

Το συγκεκριμενο forum ασχολειται με ενα πολυ λεπτο θεμα. Αυτο της ψυχικης υγειας. Και αν τα δεδομενα που χρηστες δινουν χρησιμοποιηθουν για το κακο τους, αναρωτιεμαι ποιος φταιει περισσοτερο. Ο ιδιοκτητης του forum, οι χρηστες ή η κοινωνια που ζουμε; Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η κοινωνια εχει ιδιοκτητες και χρηστες (πελατες) υπηρεσιων, μοντελο που δημιουργει καποια προβληματα.

Παντως, αν ο ιδιοκτητης ηθελε να εχει λιγοτερη ευθυνη για ο,τι μπορει να συμβει, θα ειχε φροντισει για ενα διαφορετικο σχεδιασμο του forum και της πλατφορμας του, δηλωνοντας το και στους ορους χρησης.

Αυτα για την ωρα. Πανω απο ολα ψυχραιμια και καλη χρονια.

----------


## Ονούφριος

Πολύ σοφά λόγια είπες αγαπητέ gog-magog. Δεν περίμενα να ακούσω να μιλάνε έτσι λογικά σ\' αυτό το χώρο. Με εξέπληξες και λυπάμαι που δεν σε είχα γνωρίσει καλύτερα νωρίς. το κείμενό σου είναι πολύ θεμελιωμένο. Αυτά που ανέφερα εγώ είναι περισσότερο μέθοδος αντίδρασης σε μία Αρχή που λειτουργεί για προστασία αυτού του χώρου και των προσωπικών δεδομένων. Συμφωνώ με σένα ότι αν γίνει μια ζημιά η επανόρθωση που θα γίνει καθυστερημένα θα είναι μερική μόνο. Μακάρι το μήνυμά σου να το διαβάσουν όλοι, προτού το διαγράψουν.

Δεν έχω και πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μείνω εδώ. Πήρα στοιχεία, έδωσα, είδα τις αντιδράσεις που προκαλούνται σε οτιδήποτε θίξεις και τα μεταφέρω αλλού, προσωρινά σε μία ιστοσελίδα που δεν θα τα κρατήσει πάνω από 2-3 μέρες και στη συνέχεια σε δική μου ιστοσελίδα που ανοίγω και η οποία δεν θα ελέγχεται με κανένα ηλεκτρονικό ή νομικό τρόπο από την Ελλάδα.

Πολλά από τα μέλη του φόρουμ ίσως δεν κατάλαβαν γιατί μιλάμε. Πάντως η παρουσία μου εδώ, όση αντίδραση και να προκάλεσε έδειξε ορισμένα πράγματα σε όσους είχαν πρόθεση να δουν και να ακούσουν:

1. Η αλήθεια ανακαλύπτεται με την έρευνα και δεν είναι αυτή που σου δίνουν μασημένη.

2. Ξεκινήσαμε από ένα forum αλληλοβοήθειας όπως το έλεγε ο διαχειριστής, πήγαμε σε αναφορά ότι υπάρχει μια ομάδα ψυχολόγων, θεραπευτών και λοιπών ειδικών της ψυχικής υγείας, που κανένας δεν έμαθε τι κάνουν, αφού πάντα επεμβαίνει και μιλάει ο Super Administrator. Στη συνέχεια στο Χώρο των Επαγγελματιών της Ψυχικής Υγείας, βγήκε ανακοίνωση ότι θα δημιουργηθεί ένα στεγανό στο οποίο θα μπαίνουν όσοι έχουν ταυτότητα ειδικού της ψυχικής υγείας και ό,τι συζητείται μέσα δεν θα βγαίνει έξω για να το ακούμε οι υπόλοιποι.

3. Στο ερώτημα, τι δουλειά κάνουν, με τί ασχολούνται οι ειδικοί της ψυχικής υγείας που αποτελούν το επιτελείο γύρω από τον Super Administrator, αφού κανείς δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει την ιστοσελίδα μόνο με πτυχίο Ψυχολόγου και αφού μάλιστα οι ψυχολόγοι, δεν εμφανίστηκαν ποτέ στο forum με ιδιότητα ψυχολόγου για να τους αντιληφθούμε, δεν δίδεται καμία απάντηση.

4. Στη συνέχεια εμφανίστηκε και μια εταιρεία, που ενώ στο Ιντερνετ εμφανίζεται ότι διδάσκει \"πως να κατασκευάζεις μια ιστοσελίδα\" περιέργως αποφασίζει για το τι είναι δυσφημιστικό (χωρίς να διευκρινίζει ποιός δυσφημίστηκε... δεν έχει όνομα :Wink: , ποιός θα αποκλειστεί από πού, ποιός ή τί κείμενο θα διαγραφεί κλπ.

5. Στο ερώτημα, άν έχει γίνει δήλωση στην Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων και αν ναι ποιός έχει δηλωθεί από τους αρμόδιους ότι έχει την ευθύνη ηλεκτρονικής επεξεργασίας και διασύνδεσης των αρχείων, δεν δίδεται απάντηση, προφανώς γιατί δεν υπάρχει απάντηση.

6. Την απάντηση θα την δώσει όμως η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων. Αυτήν δεν μπορεί να την διαγράψει κανένας Administrator.

ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ, ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΦΟΥΡΙΑ.

----------


## interappted

απο οτι καταλαβαινω αυτο που σε ενοχλει περισσοτερο ειναι η υπαρξη ψυχολογων στο forum που δεν κανουν γνωστη την ταυτοτητα τους.Θα ηθελα ειλικρινα να μου απαντησεις τι σε πειραζει τοσο πολυ αυτο.Οχι οτι δεν φανταζομαι αλλα θελω να μου δωσεις μια ειλικρινη κ συγκροτημενη απαντηση

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω και πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μείνω εδώ.



Μην το λες,
οσο παιρνεις τροφη και ικανοποεις τον εγωισμο σου, μια χαρα σε κοβω να υπαρχεις.
 :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

Τιποτα δεν ειναι μυστικο να και τα προσωπα πισω απο το φορουμ:
http://e-psychology.gr/content/view/165/55/
Ο gog_magog δικιο εχει οτι ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει ανωνυμια στο internet αλλα για να την σπασεις ή θα δωσει ο χρηστης οικοιοθελως στοιχεια ή θα παγιδευτει μεσω καποιου ιου-trojan απο καποιον επιτηδειο που δεν ειναι το θεμα μας ή πρεπει να εχει προσβαση στα αρχεια του παροχεα internet που δεν την εχει.

Αλλος τροπος ειναι να το καταλαβει απο το e-mail που δινεις αλλα εκει και αν ειναι γολγοθας γιατι ειτε εχεις δωσει email του παροχεα και πεφτεις στο ιδιο κενο ή εχεις δωσει καποιο web mail και στην περιπτωση που ταυτοχρονως εχεις δωσει τα πραγματικα σου στοιχεια για την δημιουργια αυτου του email τοτε την ευθυνη την φερει ο webmail provider που στην πιο συνηθισμενη περιπτωση ειναι ενας κολοσσος που δεν δινει τα στοιχεια με τιποτα βλεπε google,hotmail κλπ.

Ανωνυμια δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικα και αν κανεις κατι παρανομο υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να σε πιασουν αν δεν εισαι προσεκτικος ή αν στηριξουμε τις θεωριες περι συνομωσιας να καταφερουν να σε παγιδεψουν...πραγμα που μπορει καλλιστα να συμβει και εκτος δικτυου...και αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.

----------


## Ονούφριος

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Αγαπητέ Stavroschar,
> 
> Επειδή έχουν γραφτεί πολλά εναντίον μου, εσύ σαν επιστήμονας της Ψυχικής Υγείας, πως ερμηνεύεις επιστημονικά τα παρακάτω φαινόμενα:
> 
> 1. Ψάξε όλη την ιστοσελίδα και πες μου, υπάρχει κάτι για το οποίο θα μπορούσα να κατηγορηθώ; Ποιόν δυσφήμησα; Την Ψυχολογία γενικά; Είδες εσύ καμία \"Ψυχολογία\" να περπατάει στο δρόμο με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι από ντροπή εξ αιτίας μου;
> 
> 2. Πως ερμηνεύεται αυτό το μένος του NikosD (άλλως \"Dodoni\") εναντίον μου ενώ υπάρχουν μύριες όσες χυδαιότητες που γράφτηκαν εναντίον μου (βλ. παρακάτω) και δεν ίδρωσε το αυτάκι του; Ερμήνευσέ το με όρους της επιστήμης σου σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Αγαπητέ Stavroschar,
> Αναφερόμουν σε αυτές τις χυδαιότητες, τις οποίες ανέχθηκε ο Super Administrator (διάβασέ της γρήγορα γιατι κάποιος θα τις διαγράψει \"εδώ\" για να μην τις δείς, αφήνοντάς τις όμως αλλού).
> ************************************************** ********************************
> Δείγματα πολιτισμού που δεν ενόχλησαν καθόλου τους υπεύθυνους του εν λόγω forum:
> ************************************************** **********************************
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## interappted

oλο φευγεις κι ολο εδω εισαι
φταιμε κι εμεις που σου δινουμε σημασια
προσωπικα ο,τι σκατα κ να πεις οσο κ να λες οτι σου κατεβαινει το κεφαλι θα αδιαφορησω
κ μακαρι να το κανουν κ τα αλλα μελη μπας κ σταματωντας να πρωταγωνιστεις κ χωρις τροφη οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο φιλτατος κρινο τζασεις κ πας σε αλλη γειτονια να σου ικανοποιουν εκει την απεγνωσμενη σου κ ακυρη αναγκη σου για σημασια!

----------


## Globy

> Εφόσον γνωρίζετε το ip του υπολογιστή της, γνωρίζετε το τηλέφωνό της, γνωρίζετε τη διεύθυνσή της, γνωρίζετε το όνομά της ακόμα και αυτά που έχει εξομολογηθεί παρακάτω, άρα έχετε ένα πλήρη φάκελο προσωπικών δεδομένων στη διάθεσή σας «αν» αποφασίσετε να τον ανοίξετε


Ορίστε που οδηγεί η μισή γνώση! *Άνθρωπέ μου, έχεις ιδέα σε τι αναφέρεσαι;* Κατέχεις την τεχνολογία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι; Και πολύ περισσότερο, διαβάζεις τα όσα σου λένε και τα όσα λες; Σιγά μην ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι η NSA, το FBI, η ΜΙ6, η KGB, η ΕΥΠ και μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα. Mήπως επειδή ξέρουν το ip σου / μου / της, ξέρουν τι έφαγα το μεσημέρι, με ποιον/α κοιμήθηκα χθες, αν είμαι χριστιανός ή μωαμεθανός, τι οδοντόβουρτσα χρησιμοποιώ, ποιον έχω παιδίατρο για την κόρη μου, ποιους φίλους έχω, πότε θα αγοράσω νεο αμάξι;

Υ.γ. Τα δικαιώματά μας είναι εύκολα να τα ζητάμε. Τις υποχρεώσεις μας ξεχνάμε.

----------


## Globy

> Οι συμμετέχοντες σε τέτοιου είδους συνομιλίες .................................................. ..... ... οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν πως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι ασφαλείς λόγω της ανωνυμίας τους. Ένας καλός χρήστης του Διαδικτύου είναι σε θέση να εντοπίσει την IP διεύθυνση του υπολογιστή τους, να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε προσωπικά τους αρχεία...................... (Από Εκπαιδευτική Πύλη Υπ.Ε.Π.Θ. στο http://www.e-yliko.gr/htmls/safety/schat.aspx)


Διάβασες το κείμενο σε τι αναφέρεται; ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ή απλά προσπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις; Το κείμενο, αναφέρεται σε chatrooms (και chat επικοινωνίες). Βρίσκεσαι σε chatroom; Μιλά το κείμενο για forums; Με νομιμότατο τρόπο, και χωρίς να παραβιάσω κανέναν νόμο, σε πληροφορώ πως εγώ, και ο καθένας που ξέρει, μπορώ να μάθω την ip σου (όπως και εσύ τη δική μου) αν με προσθέσεις στις MSN επαφές σου και ζητήσεις να μιλήσουμε, ή αν ερθεις σε ενα κανάλι IRC. 

Ξέρεις πως γίνεται αυτό; Επειδή αναπτύσσουμε αμεση επικοινωνία ΕΣΥ κι ΕΓΩ. Εδώ, σε ενα φορουμ, από τεχνικής φύσεως, η επικοινωνία ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΜΕΣΗ. Ποτέ ο υπολογιστής σου με τον υπολογιστή μου δε θα έρθουν σε direct communication with each other. Ολοι οι υπολογιστές (και κατα συνέπεια οι κάτοχοι τους) καταχωρούν δεδομένα σε κεντρικό μέρος, και όλοι διαβάζουμε από το κεντρικό μέρος, και όχι από τους εκάστοτε υπολογιστές που στέλνουν δεδομένα στο κεντρικό μέρος. 

Το αντιλαμβάνεσαι ή θέλεις να στο εξηγήσω πιο απλά (και δεν ειναι προσβολή, απλά από οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν κατέχεις τίποτα από τεχνολογία και δεν ειναι ντροπή, κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε γνωρίζοντας). Αρα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΗΣ, όσο έξυπνος κι αν είναι, ΜΕ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥΣ τρόπους, δε μπορεί να μάθει ακριβώς, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όμως, την ip σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> φταιμε κι εμεις που σου δινουμε σημασια



Το σωστο να λεγεται....
αλλα ιντερ, μην ξεχνας σε τι φορουμ βρισκεσαι αρα και τι κοσμο θα συναντησεις....

Εγω προσωπικα δειχνω κατανοηση,
αν και νομιζω οτι το να εχεις ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν σε κανει και αυτοματα και αγιο των αγιων....


εχμμμ μπορα ειναι και θα περασει.
 :Cool:

----------


## interappted

ε ακριβως καποια πραγματα μπορει κ να δικαιολογουνται απο κει κ περα το να τα χρησιμοποιεις για να δικαιολογησεις τα αδικαιολογητα η να ξεσπας στον καθενα αγνοοντας 2000 κ παραπανω ατομα ανευ πραγματικου λογου κ πραγματικης αιτιας εκει δεν παιζεο μπαλα το ψυχολογικο.Εκει παιζει μπαλα κατι αλλο...

----------


## Ονούφριος

Αρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
3. Έντυπες φόρμες γνωστοποίησης
Έντυπο 1.0
Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα
Κηφισίας 1-3, Αμπελόκηπο*. ΤΚ 115 23 Αθήνα Τηλ.:210 6475 ΜΙ, Ρ&amp;#8226;χ:210 Μ78628
ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ
ΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ/ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ (ΜΕΡΟΣ Ι)
{Άρθρο 6 του Ν. 2472/97. Εττίχο και θέση αίτησης αββίας αν τα δεδομένα «ίνα» ευαίσθητα)
Οδηγίες: 1.Η ένδειξη \"** σημαίνει ότι συμπληρώνεται ατό την Υπηρεσία. 2. Οπου απαιτείται σημειώστε \"Χ\' στο αντίστοιχο τετράγωνο. 3. Πριν συμπληρώσετε το έντυπο, βεβαιωθείτε όπ το αρχείο δεν εμπίπτει σης κατηγορίες γ» τις οποίες η Αρχή έχει εκδώσα ειδικούς κανονισμούς ή διατάξεις Ι. Στοιχείο Πρωτοκόλλου :_________________________________________________ __________________________________________
ΙιΗαπιβτ.8ί(β: νΛν^ν.ΐΙρβ,ρ\'
-100. Αριθμός:
\"101. Κωδικός Μητρώου Επεξεργασίας: |_
\"102. Ημερομηνία:___/__/______
__] Ί03.Αριθμ6ς φύλλων | Ι^]
ο. Κατηγορία γνωοτοποίησπς: 104. Αρχική γνωστοποίηση |__Ι 105. Τροποποίηση/ανανέωση παλαιότερης άδειας που έληξε Ι__| 106. Κατάργηση γνωστοποίησης ί_Ι
Σε περίπτωση που αιτείσθε αδείας, σημειώστε ποια οπό τις παρακάτω κατηγορίες άδειας αιτεκτθε:
107. Λειτουργίας αρχείου με ευαίσθητα δεδομένα |__| 108. Διαβίβαση προσωπικών δεδομένων σε χώρες εκτός της Ε.Ε. Ι__|
109, Διασύνδεση αρχείων |__\\ (Πι&amp;ο 108: ωταπφαι συμπλήρωση του ε^ποο 5.0-Πιδ&amp; 109: απαηΐίται σκφπλήρωση του εντύπου 4.0)
Μ. Στοιχεία υπεύθυνου επεξΕργασΐας : Προσοχή: Οι κωδικοί 110-112 πρέπει να συμπληρωθούν με κεφαλαία γράμματα
110./Επώνυμο:
ΓΠΓ
Ι
Ι η Επωνυμία επιχείρησης
Τ^] 111- Ονομα: | | |
112. Κύρια δραστηριότητα / Επάγγελμα:
α:
π
ΖΕΕ
96. Στοιχείο Α.Φ.Μ
Για τα νομικά πρόσωπο συμπληρώστε ολόκληρο το Α.Φ.Μ (περίπτωση α) ενώ για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα συμπληρώστε τα ετττά (7) πρώτα
ψηφία του Α.Φ.Μ (περίπτωση β).
Νομικό πρόσωπο | | | | | | | [ | | | Φυσικό πρόσωπο | | | [ | | | |
113. Τηλέφωνο :| | [ | | | | | | | [ | | |~
\"*°** Ι [ Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Π II Ι II Ι
ΤΤΊ11-* Ρ\"Γ
116. Αριθμός:
118. Πόλη:
117.Ταχ.Κώδικσς: \\ \\ \\\\ \\ \\ _____________
119. Ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: | | | | | | | | | | | | α. Ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας είναι:
120. Δημόσιο Ι__Ι 121. Νομικό Πρόσωπο Δημοσίου Δικαίου. ΟΤΑ [^}
123. Νομικό Πρόσωπο Ιδιωτικού Δικαίου κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα [__|
125. Νομικό Πρόσωπο Ιδτωπκού Δικαίου μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα |__|
127. Ενωση Προσώπων που δεν έχει νομική προσωπικότητα Ι&amp;#8212;Ι
122. Οργανισμός ευρύτερου Δημόσιου Τομέσ |_[
124. Χρηυατοπιστωπκός οργανισμός |__|
126. Φυσικό πρόσωπο Ι |
128. Κωδικός (*):
β. Σε ττερίπτωση όπου η επιχείρηση έχει έδρα στο Εξωτερικό (άρ&amp;ρο 3 ττορ.3β), συμπληρώστε τα στοιχεία του εκπροσώπου του υπεύθυνου
επεξεργασίας που έχει εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα.
Σε ττερίπτωση κατά την οποία ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας εδρεύει οε ιοπο ττου δεν εφαρμόζεται το ελληνικό δίκαιο (άρθρο 3, ιταρ.3 του Ν.2472/37 ) ή
ι^ύπτεται από ετεροδικία, ασυλία ή άλλο λόγο που κωΚύα την ποινική δίωξη, τότε 0α πρέπει να υποβάλλεται με το παρόν έντυπο και εξουσιοδότησί) του
υπευθύνου επεξεργασίας στην οποία θα αναφέρονται το στοιχεία του προσώπου, το οποίο θα τον υποκαθιστά, στα δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις έναντι του
νόμου.
129. Επωνυμία/Επώνυμο: Μ Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Μ Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Μ Ι ΤΤΤ1
Αρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
211
Οβ*ς: Ι Ι . Ταχ.Κώοκας: [
133Αρι6μος;
135 Πόλη:
Ι. Τηλέφωνο εργασίας: [_ η. Ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:
«\"« Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι
_ Βασικά στοιχεία αρχείου / επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων Αριθμός υποκειμένων (φυσικών προσώπων) που αφορούν (συνολικά) τα αρχεία σας: 142.1-990 Ι__1143. Περισσότερα από 1000 Ι__Ι
ί. Σημειώστε τις κατηγορίες προσωπικών δεδομένων που συνολικά επεξερνάζεοτε(«):
144. Δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα που δεν είναι ευαίσθητα Ι__Ι ή / και
ύιΰομίνα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα που αφορούν (σημειώστε όσα αϊτό τα 145 έως 155 που σας αφορούν):
; 145. Φυλακή ή εθνική προέλευση!__Ι 148. Πολπικα φρονήματα !&amp;#8212;Ι 147. θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις!&amp;#8212;Ι
,Μ4β. Φιλοσοφικές πεποιθήσεις Ι__Ι 149. Συμμετοχή σε ενώοΐις-σωματεία Ι__Ι 150.Συμμετοχή σε συνδικαλιστική ορνάνωση |__|
ΊδΙΥγεΙα υ 152. Κοινωνική Πρόνοια υ 153. Ερωτική ζωή |_| 154. Ποινικές Διώξεις [_| 155. Ποινικές Καταδίκες υ ,. (*)Παραιή{&gt;ηση: Οι κατηγορίες αυτές θα ττρέπα να αναλυθούν σι σχέοη με το σκοπό. Αυτό γίνειαι με τη συμπλήρωση του εντύπου £2.0. \' Ν. Απόρρητο και φυσική ασφάλεια επεξεργασίας
0 υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας ή ο Εκπρόσωπος του διαβεβαιώνει ρητά ότι (σημειώστε ό,τι ισχύει από τα παρακάτω): 156. Για τα ττροσόντα του προσωπικού, συντρέχουν οι προϋποθέσεις του άρθρου 10παρ.2 του Ν. 2472/97.
157. Υπάρχει κώδικας δεοντολογίας γη τήρηση απορρήτου (εάν ναι, να επισυναφθεί αντίγραφο). Είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα παρακάτω μέτρα φυσικής ασφάλειας:
158. Έλεγχος φυσικής πρόσβασης Ι__ί 159. Προσωπικό ασφαλείας |__[
160. Αυτόματος έλεγχος εισόδου |__|
161. Αλλο (καθορίστε)______________________________ .____________________________________
156. υ
157. Π
162. Σύστημα πυρόσβεσης Ι__[ 163. Σύστημα συναγερμού |__| 164. Σύστημα αδιάλειπτης παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (__|
165. Τα χειρόγραφα αρχεία φυλάσσονται σε φοριαμούς που κλειδώνουν (__\\ 166. Αλλα μέτρα φυσικής ασφάλειας (__|
167. Καθορίστε________________________________ __________________________________________________ _______________________
Τεγνικά Χαοακτηοκτπκά Συιητληοώνααι υόνο ον υττάοχει πλήοηϊ ή ιια»κή αυτουατοττοιηυένη απΐεονασία V. Χαρακτηριστικά συστήματος και μέτρα ασφάλειας.
168.Αριθμός σταθμών εργασίας π.χ. προσωπικοί Υπολογιστές, Ι
170. Πλατφόρμες, λειτουργικά συστήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται (πχ. ΙπΙβί, ννΊηάοννϊ 95/ΝΤ, ϋπίχ) :
_| 169. Αριθμός εξυττηρετητών(8βΓνβΓΒ) 212
Αρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
171. Υπάρχει εγκατεστημένο δίκτυο |__|
β. Εάν υπάρχει εγκατεστημένο δίκτυο σημειώστε τους αντίστοιχους τύπους.
172. Τοπικό Δίκτυο (ΙΑΝ) Γ] 173. Δίκτυο Ευρείας Περιοχής &lt;«ΑΝ) 174. (_) ΑΑΑο. Καθορίστε________________________
Τοπολογία Συστήματος: θα βοηθοόσ* αν ττιμτγράψστζ σχημσηκό στ ξιχωοκττό έντυπο την τοπολογία του συστήματος. 175. Πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας (π.χ. Χ.25, ΤΟΡ / ΙΡ) που χρησιμοποιείτε:_____________________ __________________________
176. Για την πρόσβαση στο σύστημα έχουν ληφθεί μέτρα ελέγχου προσπέλασης (ΘΜ»Μ ΟΟΓΪΙΓΟΙ) |__|
177. Περιγράψτε συνοπτικά τις κατηγορίες των μέτρων ασφάλειαςΐπχ., συνθηματικά, ΑΓ6νν&amp;ΙΙ):______,
178. Συνολικός αριθμός προσώπων που εκτελούν την επεξεργασία στα δεδομένα:
1.1 - ΐθΟ &amp;#9632;\' 11 - 3θΟ \'\"&amp;#8226; 31 - 10θΟ &gt;ν Ανω των 10θΟ
179. Τηρούνται αντίγραφα ασφαλείας (οβοκ-υρ) των δεδομένων (_] (αν ναι συμπληρώστε τους κωδικούς 180-182)
180. Τύττος {χειρόγραφα, ταινίες κλπ.):_________________________________________ ___________________________________________
181. Χώρος αποθήκευσης (σε σχέση με το κεντρικό σύστημα): ί.Στο ίδιο δωμάτιο]__| Η.Στον ίδιο όροφο|__| ΙΜ.Σε άλλο όροφο / κτίριο [_|
182. Συνολικός αριθμός ατόμων που έχει -πρόσβαση στο χώρο αποθήκευσης |_________|
183. Χρησιμοποιείτε λογισμικό ανίχνευσης ιομορφών (βηϋ-νίίυβ οοηΐιοΙ) |__|
184. Εφαρμόζετε κρυπτογραφικές μεθόδους Ι__Ι
185. Διατηρείτε κποσελίδα (*βί&gt;-8Ηε) στο διαδίκτυο (Ιίτΐβτηβΐ) (_] 186. Υπάρχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα στην κποσελίδα {_] 187. Σημειώστε την διεύθυνση της ιστοσελίδας:| [ | | | [ [ Ι Τ1 | Ι Ι [ Ι Γ Τ | Ι Ι ΓΊ
188. Διακινούνται προσωπικά δεδομένα μέσω του τηλεττ.δικτύου ή διαδικτύου (ΙπΙβιτιβΙ) και αν ναι εξηγήστε τον σκοττό της διακίνησης. [_]
189, Σκοπός διακίνησης προσωπικών δεδομένων στο δισδίκτυο:_______________________________ _____________________________,_
190. Ο φορέας έχει καθορισμένη πολιτική ασφάλειας (ββουπΊγ ροΐίογ) {__[ 191. Υπάρχει και σχετικό γραπτό κείμενο [_]
192. Υπάρχει σχέδιο έκτακτης ανάγκης (οοιτϋπο^πΰγ ρίβη) |__| 193- Αντίγραφο του συνυποβάλλεται [__|
194. Υπάρχει τμήμα / διαδικασίες εσωτερικού ελέγχου Ι__Ι
195. Εκπονήθηκε μελέτη επικινδυνότητας (ιϊβκ βηβίγβ» ηνίβ») ΓΊ
196. Για την μελέτη επικινδυνότητας χρησιμοποιήθηκε συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία, η οποία είναι:___________________________
Άρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
213
197. Παρατηρήσεις:
VI ΛοπΗς Πληροφορείς
Σημειώστε τπΜά έντυπα, επιπρόσθετα έγγραφα συνοβκύουν την παρούοιι γνωστοποίηση / αίτηση:
166. Σιτνολκός αριθμός Εντύπων Σκοπού επεξεργασίας.
199. Έντυπο 3.0 (Κατανεμημένο αρχείο / επεξεργασία προσωπικών δεδομένων σε συνδυασμό με το Έντυττο 2.0) [__|
200. Έντυπο 4.0 (Δήλωση / Αίτηση Διασύνδεσης αρχείων - άρθρο θ) |__|
201. Έντυπο $.0 (Αίτηση Αδειας Διαβίβασης δεδομένων σε χώρες εκτός της Ε Ε) |__[
202. Αντίγραφα από έντυπα σχετικό με την ενημέρωση των υποκειμένων νια την τήρηση αρχείου |__|
203. Σηυαώστε τις εφημερίδες και τα φύλλα δημοσίευσης :_________________________________________________ ____
204. Επισυνάπτεται κώδικας δεοντολογίας!__Ι
20$, Την τοπολογία και την περιγραφή του δικτύου και του Πληροφοριακού Συστήματος Ι__Ι
206. Αλλα έντυπα (προσδιορίστε):
207.______________________________________________ _________________________
208._
Αρμόβη φυσικό πρΰσνπο 4νανπ της Αρχή Προστασίας Προσυηηκύτν Δ&amp;ομένιρν νια συμπληρωματικές πληροφορΛς:
210. Επώνυμο \\
211. Όνομα:
212. Τηλέφωνο:
II
Ι Ι Ι Ι Μ
11111
213. Ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: |
ΓΓ
Δηλώνω υπεύθυνα και μί γνώση των συνεπειών του Ν.2472/97 ότι τα παραπάνω είναι αληθή.
Ημερομηνία .................................................. ..
Ο Υπεύθυνος Επεξεργασίας:
Υπογραφή Σφραγίδα:
Στοιχεία Παραλήπτη Γνωστοποίησης / Αίτησης: (Συμπληρωνζτα από την υπηρεσία) &amp;#8226;218. Επώνυμο:! Ι ) Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι [ Ι Ι ] *219. Κωδικός: £
&amp;#8226;219.0»|ΐα: | Μ 1 1 1 | | 1 | [ 1 Ι Ι Ι Ι 1 1 Ι Ί Ημερομηνία:.
Υπογραφή _
ΕΓ
214
Αρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
Έντυπο 2.0
Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα
Κηφισίας 1-3, Αμπελόκηπο», ΤΚ115 23 Αθήνα ίηΐβτηβτ. 6Η»: ν/νΛν.αρίΐ,ρ&amp;#8226;
Τηλ.: 210Μ766Ο1,Ρ«: 2106475628
ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΉΡΗΣΗΣ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ (ΜΕΡΟΣ II: ΣΚΟΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ) Συμβουλευτείτε το παράρτημα Α νια τον προσδιορισμό των σκοπών που οας αφορούν. Το παρόν έντυπο συνοδεύει τ πρώτο μέρος της γνωστοποίησης και συμπληρώνεται ίνα ανά σκοπό που εντοττΐσστι.
Οδηγίες: 1.Η ένδοξη \"-σημαίνει ότι συμπληρώνεται αιτώ την Υπηρεσία. 2. Όπου απαιτείται σημειώστε \"Χ\" στο αντίστοιχο τετράγωνο. 3. Πριν συμπληρώσετε το έντυπο, βεβαιωθείτε ότι το αρχείο Οεν εμπίπτει στις κατηγορίες γκι τις οποίες η Αρχή έχει εκδώσει ειδικούς κανονισμούς ή οκπόξεις.
*300. Αριθμός σκοπού | | | από [ _| | * 301. Κωδικός Μητρώου Επεξεργασίας : [
Ι. Προσδιορισμός σκοπού επεξεργασίας
Συμπληρώστε τον κωδικό και τον τίτλο του σκοπού σύμφωνα με την τυποποίηση ττου αναφέρεται στο παράρτημα Α των οδηγιών: 302. Κωδικός Ι Ι Ι Ι 303. Τίτλος [
304. Στην περίπτωση όπου σι κωδικοποιημένοι σκοποί της Αρχής δεν καλύπτουν το δικό σας σκοπό συλλογής και επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, δώστε τη δΊκή σας περιγραφή:_______________________________ _______________________________
II. Γενικά χαρακτηριστικά αρχείου προσωπικών δεδομένων
Το χρονικό διάστημα για το οποίο θα Εκτελείται η επεξεργασία ή θα τηρείται το αρχείο προκύπτει:
305. Από συμβατική σχέση ]__] 306. Εκ του νόμου (εγκύκλιος, κανονιστική πράξη κλπ.)|__|
307. Υπάρχει προθεσμία αυτόματης διαγραφής προσωπικών δεδομένων |__|
Τρόπος επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων:
139. Αυτοματοποιημένος Ι [ 140- Μη αυτοματοποιημένος Ι Ι &lt; 141 .Μερικά αυτοματοποιημένος Ι Ι
ΠίΟίπτωοηΑ. Ένας τόπος εκτέλεσης επεξεργασίας και εγκατάστασης του αρχείου
Αν ο χώρος στον όποιο τηρούνται τα δεδομένα είναι σε διεύθυνση διαφορετική από το χώρο της επεξεργασίας (διεύθυνση που αναφέρεται στο πρώτο μέρος της γνωστοποίησης / αίτησης του εντύπου 1.0), τότε συμπληρώστε στους κωδικούς 308-311 τη διεύθυνση που βρίσκονται τα δεδομένα:
&amp;#9632;&amp;#8482;&amp;#8482;ν1 Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι.....Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι χ»***: ΓΤΤΤ1
,,Ο.Ταχ.Κ^: Ι Μ Ι Ι Ι 311.Π*,: 1 1 Ι 1 Ι 1 Ι Ι 1 Ι Μ Ι Ι 1 1 Ι Ρ
III. Εκτελών την Επεξεργασία
Συμπληρώνονται τα στοιχεία του φυσικού ή νομικού προσώπου δημόσιας δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα για λογαριασμό του υπεύθυνου εττεξεργι
313. Επωνυμία / Επώνυμο: | Ι | Ι [ | Ι Ι Μ Ι Ι Μ Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι Ι
III. Εκτελών την Επεξεργασία
Συμπληρώνονται τα στοιχεία του φυσικού ή νομικού προσώπου δημόσιας αρχής ή υπηρεσίας, ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου οργανισμού ο οποίος εττεξεονοζειοι δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα για λογαριασμό του υπεύθυνου επεξεργασίας.
»«-°&amp;#8212; ι ι ι ι ι ι Μ ι ι ι ι ι
315. Αριθμός Δελτίου Ταυτότητος:
319.Τηλέφωνο: | | | | [ | | | | | 320. ΡΒΧ: | | | | | | | | | ~| 321. Ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Περίπτωση Β. Πολλοί τόποι εκτέλεσης επεξεργασίας /εγκατάστασης αρχείου
312. Το αρχείο είναι κατανεμημένο και ευρίσκεται σε περισσότερες από μία (γεωγραφικά) διευθύνσεις |__| (Α^τείκπ συμπλήρωση του
εντύπου 3.0)
Επεξήγηση : Αν υπάρχουν νησίδες εφαρμογών οι οποίες εξυπηρετούν διαφόρους σκοπούς, επεξεργάζονται προσωπικά δεδομένα, είναι ανεξάρτητες μεταξύ τους, χρησιμοποιούνται για τοπική χρήση και ευρίσκονται σε διαφορετικούς (γεωγραφικά) χώρους (π.χ. υποκαταστήματα, σπς Εδρες νομών κλπ.), τότε στην περίπτωση αυτή συνυποβάλλεται συμπληρωμένο και το έντυπο 3.0- Αν υπάρχει ολοκληρωμένο Πληροφοριακό Σύστημα (Π.Σ.), το οποίο στηριζόμενο οι δίκτυο μεταφοράς δεδομένων, καλύπτει πολλούς διαφορετικούς (γεωγραφικά) χώρους στους οποίους γίνεται επεξεργασία προσωπικών δεδομένων, τότεΑρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
215
βτην περίπτωση αυτή ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας η Εξουσιοδοτημένος εκπρόσωπος του, συνυποβάλλει σε ξεχωρκττο κείμενο την τοπολογία του ΠληροφορκκοΟ Συστήματος καθώς κα περιγραφή των λειτουργικών και τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του (γραμμογράφηση αρχείων, μέτρα φυσικής και λογικής οαφάλίκκ κλπ.) έτσι ώστε να τεκμηριώνεται η ικανοποίηση των απαιτήσεων του Ν.2472/97.
IV. Διεξαγωγή της Επεξεργασίας
322. Συνολικός αριθμός εκτελούντων την επεξεργασία (συνολικά είτε ανήκετε στην περίπτωση Α Είτε στην Θ):
11-10 υ ϋ. 11-50 Ν ίϋ. 51-100 |_] ϊν. Ανω των 100 ]_]
V. Προϋποθέσεις επεξεργασίας:
328. Το υποκείμενο έχει δώσει τη συγκατάθεση του |___)
Σί περίπτωση που η επεξεργασία γίνεται χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του υποκειμένου συμπληρώστε υποχρεωτικά, τουλάχιστον, ένα εκ των
330 έως 335 (εξαιρέσεις του άρθρου 5 του ν. 2472/97):
ΓΊ 330. Εκτέλεση σύμβασης όπου το υποκείμενο είναι συμβαλλόμενα μέρος ή λήψη μέτρων μετά από αίτηση του υποκειμένου κατά το προσυμβαπκό στάδιο.
331. Ανάγκη εκπλήρωσης υποχρεώσεως του υπευθύνου επεξεργασίας που επιβάλλεται από το νόμο.
332. Ανάγκη διαφύλαξης του ζωτικού συμφέροντος του υποκειμένου το οποίο τελεί σε φυσική ή νομική αδυναμία να δώσει τη
συγκατάθεση του.
333. Ανάγκη εκτέλεσης έργου δημοσίου συμφέροντος ή έργου άσκησης δημόσιας εξουσίας που εκτελείται αττό δημόσια αρχή ή έχει ανατεθεί από αυτή στον υπεύθυνο επεξεργασίας ή σε τρίτο όπου γτίωστοπο*ουντσι τα δεδομένα.
334. Ικανοποίηση έννομου συμφέροντος που επιδιώκει ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας ή τρίτος-οι στους οποίους ανακοινώνονται τα δεδομένα, που υπερέχει προφανώς των δικαιωμάτων και συμφερόντων των υποκειμένων, ενώ δεν θίγονται οι θεμελιώδεις ελευθερίες τους.
335. Ανσλίιστε συνοπτικά την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και αναφέρατε ενδεχόμενες νομικές διατάξεις::____________________________
Ώ Π
Π
Π
336. Το υποκείμενο έχει ενημερωθεί γιο τα δικαιώματα του |___{
337. Αρση του δικαιώματος πρόσβασης και αίτημα για εγγραφή στο Μητρώο Απορρήτων Αρχείων Ι___Ι
*33Β. Κωδικός Μητρώου Αποροτάτου Αρχείου Ι
VI. Κατηγορίες Υποκειμένων
Παρακαλώ σημειώστε με V την ιδιότητα των προσώπων των οποίων τα δεδομένα επεξεργάζεστε. (Σ-Εημερινά, Π»Παλιά, Μ*Μελλονηκά)
Κωδικός Περιγραφή
Υ01 Εργαζόμενοι / Υπάλληλοι Ι Ασκούμενοι
Υ02 Εργοδότες
Υ03 Πελάτες υπηρεσιών / αγαθών
Υ04 Ασφαλισμένοι
Υ05 Εταίροι / Μέτοχοι / Μεριδιούχοι
ΥΌ6 Εντολας / Εντολοδόχοι
Υ07 Συνεργάτες
Υ08 Σύμβουλοι
Υ09 Μεοίπς ΜΗ λοιποί ενδιάμεσοι
ΥΙΟ Μέλη Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου
Υ11 Μέλη Συλλογών/Εταιραών/Οπαδοί
Υ12 Φορολογούμενοι
Υ13 Δωρητές /Δανειστές
Υ14 Μάρτυρες
Υ15 Προμηθευτές
Σ. ΙΊ Μ Κωδικός Περιγραφή
Υ16 Υ17 Υ18 Υ19 Υ20 Υ21 Υ22 Υ23
Υ24 Υ25 Υ26 Υ27 Υ28 Υ29	Παραβάτες
Ιδιοκτήτες / Ενοικιαστές
Ασθενείς
Ανταποκριτές
Συμμετέχοντες σε έρευνα αγοράς / δημοσκόπηση
Συνταξιούχοι
Σπουδαστές / ΜαβΓρες
Συμβαλλόμενοι αε ΑαιηκΟ συμφωνητικό (π.χ. εγγυητές)
ΑΛΛ*; ΜΠονορΑς* νικΜαμτναιν

VII. Επεξεργασία ευαίσθητων δεδομένων (Άρθρο 7 του Ν. 2472/97)
Σε περίπτωση που επεξεργάζεστε ευαίσθητα δεδομένα σημειώστε σε ποια από τις παρακάτω εξαιρέσεις του άρθρου 7 υπάγεστε: 
339. Το υποκείμενο έχει δώσει τη γραπτή συγκατάθεση του |___|

Υπάρχουν πολλές σελίδες ακόμα.

HAVE A NICE READING!

----------


## keep_walking

Ποια στοιχεια δινουμε οταν γραφομαστε στο site?
Το email μας.

Ποια στοιχεια δημοσιευονται οσον αφορα το ευαισθητο θεμα της υγειας μας?
Οσα δημοσιευουμε οι ιδιοι οι χρηστες.


Exemptions from the prohibition relating to the publication of sensitive data
Those who wish to publish sensitive data on the Internet anyway may utilise one of the two aforementioned
exemptions from the prohibition to process sensitive data: the express consent of the data subject,
or * fact that the data has been consciously publicised by the data subject him or herself* .


Any adult who deliberately publishes information about him or herself on a personal homepage or weblog
under his or her own name, such as reports of medical problems, clearly publicises this information
him or herself. This makes the prohibition on collecting and processing these sensitive data void.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (ΜΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ!)


Ονούφριε,
περάσαμε τα Χριστούγεννα και την Πρωτοχρονιά μαζί, δε νομίζω όμως ότι θα κάνουμε και Θεοφάνεια μαζί, 
μιας και συνεχίζεις να απειλείς (να μην διανοηθούμε να διαγράψουμε το μήνυμα σου), 
συνεχίζεις να συκοφαντείς και να στέλνεις ειρωνικά και υποτιμητικά μηνύματα κατά παράβαση των όρων χρήσης αυτής της κοινότητας
(παραλληρισμός με το βιβλίο της γέννεσης, χαρακτηρισμοί προς εμένα ότι είμαι αρχιερέας, Θεός, με δικτατορικές συμπεριφορές τύπου Ουγκάντας, χαρακτηρισμός προς όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ ότι είναι ψυχοπαθείς κτλ). 

Σου έχω αποκριθεί μόλις 5-6 φορές ως τώρα και ελπίζω αυτή να ειναι η τελευταία μου. Την ίδια στιγμή, εσύ έχεις στείλει συνολικά, ως στοχαστής ή ως ονούφριος περίπου 200 μηνύματα, το 95% των οποίων υβρίζουν, ειρωνεύονται συκοφαντούν.
Αλήθεια, πως μπορείς να μιλάς για δικτατορικές συμπεριφορές τύπου ουγκάντας και για φίμωση της ελευθεροτυπίας στο ίδιο το φόρουμ που σου δίνει βήμα να τα λες αυτά επί 3 μήνες?
Εχεις προλάβει σε πολλά φόρουμ να φτάσεις τα 200 τέτοιου τύπου μυνήματα ή μήπως ή σύνηθης πρακτική είναι η διαγραφή μετά από μερικά μόνο από δαύτα? Πες μου επίσης σε παρακαλώ, έχεις βρει πολλά φόρουμ που σε 5 χρόνια δεν έχουν προβεί σε καμία διαγραφή χρήστη?

Βεβαίως, γράφω τα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν έχω πρόθεση να συνεχίσω να ανέχομαι τις απειλές σου, τις συκοφαντίες που διαχέεις στο φόρουμ και αφήνεις να αιωρούνται.
Δεν είχα σκοπό να σου απαντήσω, γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι με τον θυμό που έχεις απέναντι μου, και να σου απαντήσω, δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις. Η εμμονή σου έχει φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο, που πιο εύκολα θα πίστευες αν σου έλεγα οτι το φόρουμ είναι ένα matrix, μέρος ενός γιγάντιου πειράματος εξωγήινων οντων από τον γαλαξία Ανδρομέδα, παρά αν σου έδινα μερικές απλές αποκρίσεις σχετικά με την ιστοσελίδα, εμένα, το φόρουμ.

Ωστόσο, επειδή σήμερα εντόπισα ένα μήνυμα σου που λέει πως θα σταματήσεις ή ακόμη καλύτερα θα αποχωρήσεις αν ποτέ πάρεις απαντήσεις, θα σου δώσω μερικές απαντήσεις ευχόμενος οτι θα σε καλύψουν και ότι θα κρατήσεις τον λόγο σου.

Λοιπόν, διάβασε, έστω και εν τάχει, αυτά που έχω να σου πω:
το φορουμ αποτελεί μόλις το 1/10 του e-psychology.gr. Έτσι, οι συνεργάτες δεν ασχολούνται με το φόρουμ, δεν είναι μυστικοί πράκτορες με καμπαρντίνες και καπέλα, δεν κυκλοφορούν στο σκοτάδι συλλέγοντας πληροφορίες για ψευδώνυμα και φακελώνοντας 2000 άμοιρα πειραματοζωα που εν μέσω άγνοιας, βρέθηκαν στον λάθος τοπο τη λάθος στιγμή.
Οι συνεργάτες ασχολούνται με άλλα θέματα όπως συγγραφή άρθρων, μετάφραση, υποστήριξη, ενημέρωση ιστοσελίδας με διάφορα άλλα θέματα ψυχολογίας όπως συνέδρια, ημερίδες κτλ. Στο φόρουμ, βλέπεις κυρίως εμένα, γιατί πανάθεμα με, επέλεξα να αναλάβω την διαχείρηση του, τη διασφάλιση της ομαλής λειτουργίας του, την παρέμβαση σε κρίσιμα ζητήματα, την επικοινωνία με διάφορους Στοχαστές-Ονούφριους.

Η ιστοσελίδα αυτή, ανήκει σε μια εταρεία, δε φύτρωσε. Οφείλει να ανήκει σε μια εταρεία, από τη στιγμή που έχει έσοδα, έξοδα κτλ. 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτό σου φαίνεται τόσο εξωφρενικό. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να παρελάσουν εμπρός σου, όλοι της εταιρειας, για να μην μπαίνεις σε σενάρια συνομωσίας?
Ο υποφαινόμενος NikosD. είναι ένας εκ των ιδιοκτητών αυτής της εταιρείας και ως ψυχολόγος, έτυχε να οραματιστεί πριν 5 χρονια την ιδέα μιας ιστοσελίδας ψυχολογίας που θα έχει και ένα φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, όπου οι ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις θα συναντιούνται για να ανταλλάσουν εμπειρίες και συναισθήματα με όσο κουράγιο, δύναμη και βοήθεια μπορεί αυτό να δίνει.
Δεν ειναι φόρουμ ειδικών, δεν είναι φόρουμ που οι ειδικοί δίνουν απαντήσεις και υποκαθιστούν μια θεραπεία. Είναι ένας χώρος που δίνει ένα μήνυμα: ότι κι άλλες ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα με τα δικά μου. The unique is universal.

Ανέφερες κάπου ότι η σελίδα που αναφέρεται στο ποιοι βρίσκονται πίσω απ το e-psychology, είναι εσκεμμένα κρυμμένη σε δυσπρόσιτο σημείο. Το είπες και αυτό, στη λυσσώδη προσπάθεια σου να βρεις ψεγάδια.
Η σελίδα αυτή, βρίσκεται ένα μόλις κλικ από την κεντρική σελίδα, και αυτό στα δικά μου μάτια, οχι μονο δεν αποτελεί δυσπρόσιτη θέση, απεναντίας αποτελεί περίοπτη θέση.

Και έρχομαι στην σαπουνόπερα που διαλαλείς περί της αρχής προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. Πριν στείλεις ενα σωρό βαρύγδουπα μηνύματα εντυπωσιασμού περί παρανομίας του e-psychology.gr και καταγγελίας στην παραπάνω αρχή, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να μάθεις γιατί τα φόρουμ όπου οι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν ψευδώνυμα δεν υπόκεινται στον νομο περί συλλογής και επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων???

Και σε ρωτω, αν δεήσεις να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και διαπιστώσεις του λόγου το αληθές, θα επιστρέψεις εδώ να διαγράψεις όλα τα σχετικά μηνύματα σου που προκαλούν θόρυβο και δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις σε πολλούς αδαείς επισκέπτες, εις βάρος μου ή εις βάρος του e-psychology.gr?
Θα στείλεις άλλα τόσα εντυπωσιακά και βαρύγδουπα μηνύματα, δηλώνοντας ότι άδικα ξεσήκωσες τόσο θόρυβο και πως το e-psychology είναι καθόλα νόμιμο και ΕΝΤΙΜΟ?

Και να το πάω πιο μακρυά?
Θα δικαιούμαι σε αυτή την περίπτωση εγώ και η εταιρεία μου να προβούμε σε κάθε νομιμο μέσο για την διεκδίκηση ηθικής και οικονομικής αποζημίωσης για για όλη αυτή την άδικη και άστοχη φασαρία που προκάλεσες δημόσια?

Ονούφριε,
δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρεις να διαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου με ψύχραιμη σκέψη.
Αν δε σε κάλυψα, ρώτα για ότι κενό άφησα, μήπως και βγάλουμε μια άκρη εδώ μέσα.
Μετά, ελπίζω απλώς να αποχωρήσεις έτσι όπως περίπου κατάλαβα ότι δήλωσες.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Αρθρο 6: Γνωστοποίηση αρχείων
> 3. Έντυπες φόρμες γνωστοποίησης
> Έντυπο 1.0
> Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα
> Κηφισίας 1-3, Αμπελόκηπο*. ΤΚ 115 23 Αθήνα Τηλ.:210 6475 ΜΙ, Ρ&amp;#8226;χ:210 Μ78628
> ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ
> ΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ/ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ (ΜΕΡΟΣ Ι)
> {Άρθρο 6 του Ν. 2472/97. Εττίχο και θέση αίτησης αββίας αν τα δεδομένα «ίνα» ευαίσθητα)
> ...




Ονουφριε στο βαθμο που σε απασχολει βρισκω τα ποστ σου ακρως ενοχλητικα.
Στο βαθμο που οχι, μπορεις να σκεφτεις οτι αλλο νομιζεις οτι σκεφτομαι....
Ευελπιστω οτι τα παραπονα σου θα βρουν συντομα λυση απο τους ιθυνοντες του φορουμ οπως συντομως σταματησει αυτη η αισχιλιαδα....

 :Wink: 


ΥΓ.... σκεψου οτι υπαρχουν καποιοι ανθρωποι που δεν παιρνουν ακομα φαρμακα, δεν ειναι κριμα να τα αρχισουν?

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ΥΓ.... σκεψου οτι υπαρχουν καποιοι ανθρωποι που δεν παιρνουν ακομα φαρμακα, δεν ειναι κριμα να τα αρχισουν?


Γειά σου μεγάλε krino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Είσαι άπαιχτος!!!Είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαβάζοντας ένα από τα ποστ αυτής της αισχιλιάδας, όπως λες, γέλασα με την ψυχή μου!
Να σαι καλά!

----------


## Ονούφριος

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ονουφριε στο βαθμο που σε απασχολει βρισκω τα ποστ σου ακρως ενοχλητικα.


Krino
Αφού σε ενοχλούν γιατί τα διαβάζεις, γιατί δίνεις συνέχεια, γιατί παρεμβαίνεις σε κάτι που δεν σε αφορά; 

Εγώ ξεκίνησα μία κριτική για το χώρο της ψυχολογίας και μου έγινε μια γενική επίθεση από ένα σωρό κρυπτο-επαγγελματίες, που δεν αντέτειναν επιχειρήματα της επιστήμης τους αλλά γενικούς αφορισμούς και απειλές διαγραφών κλπ. Παράλληλα εσύ και οι άλλοι ενοχλείστε υπερβολικά με την έννοια της κριτικής. Παλιότερα, ήταν όλα καλύτερα, έτσι δεν είναι;

Αφότου εμφανίστηκα εγώ, δεν άρχισαν να αποκαλύπτονται ορισμένα πράγματα; Τώρα, αν αυτό εσένα σε ενοχλεί, λυπάμαι. Μην διαβάζεις τα posts μου και μην παρεμβαίνεις. Υπάρχει η Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα που θα απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις μου, δεν περιμένω φυσικά να μου απαντήσεις εσύ ή ο Super Administrator, το έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## Globy

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ονουφριε στο βαθμο που σε απασχολει βρισκω τα ποστ σου ακρως ενοχλητικα.
> 
> 
> ...



*Διαβάζεις τι λες άνθρωπέ μου; ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ;* Ποια ήταν η κριτική στον ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ; Ποια πράγματα αποκαλύφθηκαν από όταν ήρθες εσύ; Μήπως πρέπει να σε αποκαλούμε σωτήρα μας και να σε παρομοιάσουμε με τα Θεία (έχεις μια τάση με τη Αγία Γραφή); Δε ζητούσες απαντήσεις από τη διαχείριση της σελίδας; ΔΕΝ ΕΛΑΒΕΣ απαντήσεις; Έκανες τον κόπο να επικοινωνήσεις με την Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων που σου ζήτησε ο administrator;

*Τι να μη διαβάζουμε τα posts σου ρε, που σε κάθε θέμα που βρεις και σταθείς έχεις αραδιάσει τις φαντασίες σου και μας τα\'χεις κάνει (τα νεύρα) τσατάλια, ε;* Πως δεν τον αφορα, δε με αφορά, δε μας αφορά; Πάρε τα τσανάκια σου και περιορίσου σε 1 ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ θέμα, και να δεις πως δε μας αφορά. Κάτσε εκεί και γράααααψε τις φιλοσοφίες σου σε σελίδες επί σελίδων, αλλα αν όποιο θέμα ανοίγω να δω είσαι απο κάτω, και οτι βρεις προσπαθείς να το ενστερνιστείς και να το κάνεις επιχείρημά σου για να αποδείξεις τις θεωρίες συνομωσίας σου, *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΡΕΣΤΑ.* 

Δεν είσαι σπίτι σου, είσαι σε online δημόσιο χώρο, το\'χεις αντιληφθεί; Κατάλαβες; Ε;

By the way, το θέμα που άνοιξα το είδες; Είδες τα ψεματάκια σου πως πέφτουν σα τραπουλάχαρτα που τα κάνεις... «φου»; Κι άλλη φορά, τον κόπο των άλλων να φτιάχνουν tutorials για να μπορεί ο καθείς να έχει δικαίωμα και πρόσβαση στην ελεύθερη γνώση (ξέρεις σε τι αναφέρομαι, αυτά που απέδωσες σε λάθος ατομα, τα κείμενα για δημιουργία ιστοσελίδων), δε θα τα αποδίδεις σε λάθος ατομα. Αν μη τι άλλο, ενα ευχαριστώ ζητούν όσοι τα φτιάχνουν, είναι η δύναμή τους για να συνεχίσουν να τα φτιάχνουν δωρεάν, να σπαταλούν κόπο και χρόνο από τον χρόνο τους για να μπορείς εσύ κι εγώ να μαθαίνεις και να μαθαίνω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ονουφριε στο βαθμο που σε απασχολει βρισκω τα ποστ σου ακρως ενοχλητικα.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (ΜΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ!)
> 
> 
> ...


λυπαμαι αν χρησιμοποιησες τις λεξεις \"γιατί πανάθεμα με, επέλεξα να αναλάβω την διαχείρηση του\"
κ επισης\" έτυχε να οραματιστεί πριν 5 χρονια την ιδέα μιας ιστοσελίδας ψυχολογίας που θα έχει και ένα φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, όπου οι ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις θα συναντιούνται για να ανταλλάσουν εμπειρίες και συναισθήματα με όσο κουράγιο, δύναμη και βοήθεια μπορεί αυτό να δίνει.
Δεν ειναι φόρουμ ειδικών, δεν είναι φόρουμ που οι ειδικοί δίνουν απαντήσεις και υποκαθιστούν μια θεραπεία. Είναι ένας χώρος που δίνει ένα μήνυμα: ότι κι άλλες ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα με τα δικά μου.\"....(σαν να το μετανιωσες)

απο εναν αχαρακτηριστο τυπακο που πουλησε η μαλλον πηγε να πουλησει πνευμα λες κι εμεις εχοντας χ διαταραχες δεν εχουμε iq να σκεφτουμε κ να επιλεξουμε να ειμαστε μελη αυτου του forum
εδω μεσα υπαρχουμε μελη τα οποια ειμαστε ευγνομωνες γιατι ο στοχος σου εχει επιτευχθει
ανταλασσουμε αποψεις ,παρομοια συναισθηματα,παιρναμε μαζι κι ας μη γνωριζομαστε απο κοντα τα \"δυσκολα\"κ ειμαι απο τα μελη που εχουν παρει αρκετες φορες κουραγιο απο δω μεσα
θα σου πω οτι κι ο ψυχιατρος μου εχει διακρινει οτι βοηθιεμαι εδω μεσα μιας κ δεν μπορω να ειμαι 24 ωρες on-line μαζι του καθως μοιραζομαι κομματια του εαυτου μου με ατομα που μπορουν να με καταλαβουν κ μπορω κι εγω απλα δεν ξερω αν εχω δωσει σε καποιον εστω κ λιγο κουραγιο!η υπαρξη του forum προσωπικα κ λογικα κ για αλλους εχει γινει σωτηρια σε στιγμες που λες δεν μπορω αλλο..κ καποιος αλλος δεν μπορει κ μαζι το παλευουμε
ενα πχ θα σου πω οταν επεσε ο keep κ σηκωθηκε ηταν για αρκετους απο μας κ μια νικη δικη μας που σηκωθηκε οπως κι εμεις οταν πεφτουμε!
επειδη μπορει να γινει καποιες φορες μπαινουν μελη που ταραχοποιουν τις προσπαθειες μας σε οποιαδηποτε αναστατωση εχεις επεμβει
κατα τα αλλα ειμαστε υπευθυνοι για τις καταχωρησεις μας κ δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζομαστε εκτος απο τις στιγμες που δηθεν μελη ξεφευγουν παρεμβαση απο καποιον εφοσον προσπαθουμε να σεβαστουμε το χωρο κ να τηρησουμε το μεγιστο δυνατο τους ορους
ειμαστε μελη με διαταραχες με ψυχολογικα προβληματα κ καμια φορα παραστρατουμε κ κει πονταρουμε στην κατανοηση σου

λοιπον ενας ουνοφριος δεν θα ηθελα να σε κανει να νιωσεις ετσι οταν ο αντιποδας ειναι εινα ατομα που εδω μεσα παιρνουμε κ θελουμε να δωσουμε βοηθεια κ κουραγιο
ειναι πιο ουσιαστικες στιγμες κ με πιο βαθος απο την αδικαιολογητη υπαρξη στο χωρο ενος ουνουφριου
Προσωπικα θελω να σε ευχαριστησω για το οραμα σου κι αν ψαξεις στις σελιδες του forum θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι πια οραμα αλλα εχει πλεον υποσταση

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by gog_magog_
> Φιλε Ονουφριε, ο,τι κανεις στο internet μπορει να καταγραφεται πολυ ευκολα αυτοματα σε αρχεια υπολογιστων. Επισης, πολυ ευκολα, ο,τι δεν εχεις κανει ποτε στο internet μπορει να κατασκευαστει σε τετοια αρχεια με τοσο χαωτικο τροπο που για την αποδειξη του αντιθετου η προστασια των προσωπικων δεδομενων θα παει περιπατο και δεν θα βρεις και δικιο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι, μεσα σε μια πραγματικοτητα που τεινει να γινει Οργουελικη, ειτε απο αφελεια ειτε απο συνειδητη αντιδραση δεν φοβουνται να κανουν διαφορα. Για ποια προστασια μιλας; Οταν καποιος παιρνει συνδεση ADSL δινει και τα στοιχεια του. Εκει τελειωνουν ολα. 
> 
> Απο την αλλη. Ο υπολογιστης που φιλοξενει το www.e-psychology.gr λογικα δεν ειναι στο σπιτι του ιδιοκτητη. Ειναι σε καποια εταιρια/χωρο, καπου και οι τεχνικοι εκει παιρνουν backups/αντιγραφα κλπ τα οποια κρατανε σε διαφορων ειδων αποθηκευτικα μεσα. Ευκολα μπορουν να βρεθουν στα χερια οποιουδηποτε. Και γενικα ευκολα μπορεις να παρεις τα δεδομενα ενος υπολογιστη οταν εχεις φυσικη προσβαση σε αυτον.
> 
> Οταν ενα forum ανηκει σε καποιον και οταν καποιοι χρηστες εχουν την δυνατοτητα να αλληλεπιδρουν με αυτο, τοτε απλα ολοι ευχονται να πανε ολα καλα.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμενο forum ασχολειται με ενα πολυ λεπτο θεμα. Αυτο της ψυχικης υγειας. Και αν τα δεδομενα που χρηστες δινουν χρησιμοποιηθουν για το κακο τους, αναρωτιεμαι ποιος φταιει περισσοτερο. Ο ιδιοκτητης του forum, οι χρηστες ή η κοινωνια που ζουμε; Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η κοινωνια εχει ιδιοκτητες και χρηστες (πελατες) υπηρεσιων, μοντελο που δημιουργει καποια προβληματα.
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ τόσο πολύ σε αυτό και νόμιζα πως ανήκει στις φοβίες μου..Και ποιός μου λέει ότι αύριο μεθαύριο δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσει κατά μου τα δεδομένα που έγραψα στο φόρουμ κάποιος στυλ:Ακραία,επιθετική προσωπικότητα δυνητικά κοινωνικά επικίνδυνη ή Οριακή προσωπικότητα με αυξημένο κίνδυνο για εγκληματική πράξη;Εδώ διάβαζα σαν σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας ότι οι άνθρωποι θα συλλαμβάνονται μόνο και μόνο για τις επικίνδυνες σκέψεις τους......Λοιπόν ένας χώρος σκέψεων σαν και αυτόν όπου ο καθένας κάνει τις στατιστικές του αναλύσεις για την ψυχοπαθολογία στην ελληνική κοινωνία θα μπορούσε δυνητικά να στραφεί εναντίον του καθένα ξεχωριστά που παρασσυρόμενος από το όποιο κίνητρο που εν τέλει θα μπορούσε να είναι και στοιχείο της διαταραχής του...(π.χ. έντονος παρορμητισμός). Αναρωτιέμαι εν τέλει..Γράφω τόσο ανώνυμα;;;;Ευελπιστώ στις καλές προθέσεις και την κοινωνική ευαισθησία των δημιουργών αυτής της σελίδας που τελούν ένα ιδιαίτερο επάγγελμα που σκοπό έχει να καλυτερεύει και να ξεμπερδεύει την ζωή του ασθενή-πελάτη και όχι να της δημιουργεί επιπρόσθετες σκοτούρες......

----------


## Helena

το ειπες και μονη σου βρε κασσι..&lt;σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας&gt; μην αφηνεις τετοιες κουφιες απειλες να σε τρομαζουν..
ναι ενταξει θελει προσοχη το ιντερνετ εν γενει ..αλλα το ιδιο θελει προσοχη και οταν βγαινεις εξω στο δρομο πχ..αυτο τι σημαινει?οτι δεν θα ξαναβγουμε εξω απο το σπιτι μας?προς θεου..

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> το ειπες και μονη σου βρε κασσι..&lt;σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας&gt; μην αφηνεις τετοιες κουφιες απειλες να σε τρομαζουν..
> ναι ενταξει θελει προσοχη το ιντερνετ εν γενει ..αλλα το ιδιο θελει προσοχη και οταν βγαινεις εξω στο δρομο πχ..αυτο τι σημαινει?οτι δεν θα ξαναβγουμε εξω απο το σπιτι μας?προς θεου..


Πολύ φοβάμαι Έλενα ότι δεν μοιάζει ούτε τόσο ιδεοληπτικό ούτε συνομωτικό το γεγονός ότι οι άνθρωποι αρέσκονται να παρακολουθούν-να ελέγχουν κ.τ.λ.....Διάβαζα σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα πως ο ψυχολόγος ενδιαφέρεται για την ψυχολογία της κοινωνικής μάζας κ.τ.λ......Να πω επίσης ότι πολλοί διαταραγμένοι και διαστροφικοί κυκλοφορούν σε ιστοσελίδες για \"Νορμάλ\",αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι....Οι πιο επικίνδυνοι είναι αυτοί που δεν προσέρχονται σε ειδικό......Αν περιμένουν να με φακελώσουν ή να βγάλουν τα όποια συμπεράσματά τους για την περσόνα μου μέσω ίντερνετ εδώ είμαι...Δεν είμαι πάντως αφελής για να πιστεύω ότι όλα γίνονται για την ψυχή της μάνας μου.......Δεν γίνεται επουδενεί ψυχοθεραπεία μέσω ίντερνετ...Η ψυχοθεραπεία ασκείται μόνο στο ιατρείο τους έχοντας προσωπική επαφή με τον εκάστοτε πελάτη....

Υ.Γ. Το ίντερνετ θέλει πράγματι πολλή προσοχή!!!!

----------


## Helena

αρεσκονται ....να παρακολουθουν....χμ... ενα καβγα πχ ?ναι..μερικες φορες ξυπναει η κατινα μεσα μας... ε ναι λοιπον..αλλα να ελεγχουν?να παρακολουθουν??και ποιον?εμενα και εσενα?σορρυ ..αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειμαστε τοσο σημαντικοι για την ανθρωποτητα..ωστε να καθισει κανεις να καταπιαστει με κατι τετοιο..σημαντικοι ..οπως πχ ενα δημοσιο προσωπο..απλοι αν8ρωποι ειμαστε..φανταζομαι δηλαδη ..:P:P
ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις πως το εννοω..
οσο για το φορουμ...δεν ειπε κανεις το αντιθετο..βασικα η κοινοτητα αυτη εγινε για ανταλλαγη αποψεων &lt;πασχοντων&gt;?ομοιοποθουν ων ας το πω καλυτερα..
απο κει κει περα αν εσυ δεν θελεις να εχεις παρε δωσε με &lt;αγνωστους&gt;δινοντας μαιλ σου πχ σιγα μην κατσει κανεις να ασχολη8ει να βρει προσωπικα σου στοιχεια..και αντε και εκατσε σου λεω...η αργια καμια φορα βλαπτει σοβαρα τον εγκεφαλο...μην σου πω καιει και φλαντζα...σιγα μην τα βρει και τοσο ευκολα ..

----------


## interappted

oποιος φοβαται γιατι να εκτιθεται κ γιατι να μπαινει????
δεν νιωθω κανενα φοβο ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ
ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ Κ ΕΚΤΙΘΟΜΑΙ Κ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ
σιγα μη με φακελωσουν κι ολας
εεεεε

αλλιως ειναι λιγο μλκα το θεμα
σορυ κι ολας
αλλα γραφω αλλα φοβαμαι
εκτιθομαι κ γιατι το κανω??
αν δεν εισαι για κατι που κανεισ σιγουρος καλυτερα μην το κανεις κι ολας

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> oποιος φοβαται γιατι να εκτιθεται κ γιατι να μπαινει????
> δεν νιωθω κανενα φοβο ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ
> ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ Κ ΕΚΤΙΘΟΜΑΙ Κ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ
> σιγα μη με φακελωσουν κι ολας
> εεεεε


Αυτό προσπάθησα να προσδώσω..Στην αρχή είχα τις αναστολές μου....Όσο αντέχει ο καθένας να εκτίθεται...Εγώ όχι πολύ στην πραγματική μου ζωή..Απλά είπα ότι δεν έχω να φοβηθώ κάτι.....Παντού πάντως πιστεύω ότι μας φακελώνουν..Πείτε με παρανοική ή ό,τι αλλά ένα φακέλωμα το τρώμε....Τα νέα μέτρα περί καμερών στο δρόμο παίρνουν σιγά σιγά θέση...Μας στερούν την ελευθερία μας......Αλλά θα πω και ότι είναι δική μου επιλογή να εκτεθώ..Ας πληρώσω τις συνέπειες και αν δεν μου αρέσει ας μην το κάνω........ Το Big Brother και τα λοιπά τι ήταν;;;Ένα μάτι στην προσωπική ζωή του άλλου..Γουστάρουμε την κατινιά γι\'αυτό και υποστηρίζουμε εκπομπές στυλ Τατιάνας-Λαμπίρης και τα λοιπά........Πάντως αν από μια ταμπέλα ψυχικής διαταραχής μου έχει κάποιος προβλέψει το μέλλον μου τότε μάλλον αυτος χρειάζεται ειδικό.....Παρά ταύτα απαιτώ την ανωνυμία μου.......και ευελπιστώ ότι την έχω..Αλλιώς θα έπαιρνα βόλτα τα κανάλια για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη-ξεκατίνιασμα..Και ευελπιστώ το παραπάνω μου σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας να παραμείνει διαχρονικά ως έχει...

----------


## interappted

τα ψυχω ρε συ kassi με τον ο Πασχαλης κερατωσε τη γυναικα του η οχι τι σχεση εχουνε?????
λες να ηταν καλο θεμα σε Λαμπιριδες το οτι ειμαι οριακη??δεν νομιζω οτι ειμαι η λαχταρα της κατινας!!!

----------


## Kassi

Αγάπη η Πάνια έχει όλα τα διαταραγμένα μαζέψει και αντί να τα στείλει σε ψυχίατρο να βρουν την υγειά τους τα έχει και περιφέρονται για να βγάζει λεφτά....(Βγάζουν και αυτοί βέβαια)...Η κάθε \"πονεμένη\" που κλαίγεται στις εκπομπές της δεν εκθέτει την προσωπική της ζωή;;;;;Πιστεύω ότι καλό είναι να αναζητάμε την κατανόηση μέσα από πραγματικές σχέσεις και όχι μέσω ενός διαδικτύου.....Πιστεύω επίσης ότι καλό είναι να επιλέγουμε σε ποιους ανοιγόμαστε......Φρίκη αυτό για την γυναίκα του Πασχάλη...Αυτό και αν ήταν ανεπανόρθωτο χτύπημα όταν σε προηγούμενη εκπομπή υποστήριζε ότι ο Πασχάλης ήταν άτομο για οικογένεια...Ο Πασχάλης δε προσπάθησε να βγάλει την γυναίκα που τον κατηγορούσε ψυχασθενή...Κατάλαβες;;Και επειδή ήταν ο Πασχάλης θα έληγε εκεί το θέμα...

----------


## interappted

ενω για εναν ασημο δεν θα νοιαζοταν κανενας!!!αυτο λεω
τωρα να σου πω τι διαταραχη κουβαλανε της Πανιας με τη δικια μου δεν κολλαει
κ αφου θελουν να εκτεθουν με αυτον τον τροπο δικαιωμα τους κ με γεια τους κ χαρα τους ολοι ειχανε νταλκα να τραγουδησουν κ κανανε το ονειρο πραγματικοτητα
εγω πχ θελω απλα ν αμοιραζομαι τα εσω μου εδω μεσα
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΟΒΟ Κ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΘΟΣ!κ ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη κ πολυ υπευθυνη για αυτα που εκθετω

----------


## Maria_ukc

Αγαπητέ Ονούφριε,

λυπάμαι πραγματικά που τα γράφεις όλα αυτά. Συγχώρεσέ με αλλα δεν έχω καταλάβει με ποιά ακριβώς ιδιότητα γράφεις όλες αυτές τις σοφιστείες? Είσαι νομικός, πληροφορικάριος, ψυχολόγος, ένας σωτήρας που ήρθε να σώσει όλους τους χρήστες του forum απο κάποιους ανίδεους (κατα την γνώμη σου) ειδικούς ή απλώς κάποιος ανικανοποίητος απο την ζωή του? 
Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι έχεις το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις και να κατακρίνεις επαγγελματίες που αφιερώνουν χρόνο στο να γράφουν αρθρα προς ενημέρωση του κοινού και να απαντούν σε δημόσια posts ατόμων που ίσως έχουν την ανάγκη τούς?
Ποιος ακριβώς σου είπε πως όταν κάποιος επαγγελματίας δώσει μια απάντηση σ\'ένα post ( απαντηση ή πληροφορια και οχι διαγνωση) χάνει την επιστημονική του εγκυρότητα? 
Μήπως έχεις δει να διαξάγεται online ψυχοθεραπεια κάπού και σε καίει που δεν υπάρχουν γνωσιακοί ψυχοθεραπευτές? 
Πιστευείς οτι σ\'αυτό το forum κυκλοφορούν άτομα τόσο χαμηλής νοημοσύνης που θα έδιναν απροκάλυπτα και χωρις την θελησή τους ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα? Και αν ναι, είναι επιλογή τους και αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη.
Για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο θα ήθελες να εμφανίζονται τα στοιχεία των ψυχολόγων? Μήπως να λέγαμε και πόσο χρεώνουμε την συνεδρία? Αυτό δεν θα ήταν εκμετάλλευση? Να βοηθήσουμε προσπαθούμε όπως και όσο μπορούμε ο καθένας απο το πόστο του...αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι. 
Είναι ιδιαίτερα ευχάριστο να ξέρεις οτι υπάρχουν κάποιοι ειδικοί που θα σου δώσουν μια έγκυρη πληροφορία ( επιστημονικής φύσεως) και κάποιοι συμπάσχοντες με σένα που μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν. Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του forum σε περιπτωση που δεν το κατάλαβες. Κακεντρεχή σχόλια απλά δηλώνουν την ανεπάρκεια όσων τα κάνουν.
Φυσικά και όλες οι παραπάνω ερωτήσεις είναι ρητορικές και δεν περιμένω καμία απάντηση παρα μόνο την ιδιότητά σου θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν αυτό δεν παραβαίνει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα που τόσο πολύ προσπαθείς να υπερασπιστείς.

----------


## Ονούφριος

NikosD,
Χαίρομαι που έσπασες τη σιωπή σου απέναντί μου και εγκαινίασες διάλογο. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί μου τον είχες στερήσει; Τι κακό θα είχε γίνει αν συζητούσαμε;



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> εσύ έχεις στείλει περίπου 200 μηνύματα, το 95% των οποίων υβρίζουν, ειρωνεύονται συκοφαντούν.


Δηλαδή 190 υβριστικά και συκοφαντικά μηνύματα; Ποιούς εξύβρισα και συκοφάντησα, έχουν όνομα τα θύματα; Αυτά, πάντως, δεν τα έγραψα εγώ. Αναζήτησε σε παρακαλώ τους «συγγραφείς» τους:
************************************************** ********************************
Δείγματα πολιτισμού που δεν ενόχλησαν καθόλου τους υπεύθυνους του εν λόγω forum:
************************************************** **********************************



> _Originally posted by Reina_
> Α posteriori κύριε--&gt; χα! (5 words οριζόντια)





> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Bρε καλέ μου, από πότε έχεις να κάνεις σεξ?





> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ουνουφριε???????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????
> γιατι δεν πουλας την τρελλα σου σε πιο πιθανους πελατες????





> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> Ναι ο Ονούφριος πορώθηκε περισσότερο και από εμένα σε κρίσεις Ocd....Ονούφριε Ονούφριε της μέρας σου αι ώραι ήτο κούφιαι....Το αρχαίο με μάρανε!!!





> _Originally posted by krino_
> .......και τι προβλημα ειπαμε οτι εχεις??





> _Originally posted by maria210800_
> αναμεσα στο ποδαρακια σου υπαρχει κατι αλλο για να παιζεις και οχι με τα νευρα αλλον
> χαχαχα






> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Ονούφριε,
> αν και δεν πρόκειται να μπω σε διάλογο μαζί σου για λόγους που σου έχω εξηγήσει στο παρελθόν,





> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Δεν είχα σκοπό να σου απαντήσω, γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι με τον θυμό που έχεις απέναντι μου, και να σου απαντήσω, δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις.


Παραπάνω δηλώνεις ότι «εσύ δεν έχεις πρόθεση να μου απαντήσεις» και τώρα αναφέρεις ότι «εγώ δεν πρόκειται να σε ακούσω». Τι από τα δύο θα διαλέξεις;




> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Η εμμονή σου έχει φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο, που πιο εύκολα θα πίστευες αν σου έλεγα οτι το φόρουμ είναι ένα matrix, μέρος ενός γιγάντιου πειράματος εξωγήινων οντων από τον γαλαξία Ανδρομέδα, παρά αν σου έδινα μερικές απλές αποκρίσεις σχετικά με την ιστοσελίδα, εμένα, το φόρουμ.


Εσύ που είσαι πρώην γνωσιακός συμπεριφοριστής θεραπευτής, θα γνωρίζεις, υποθέτω, το γνωσιακό σφάλμα \"συμπέρασμα χωρίς επαρκή μαρτυρία\". Πώς έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Γιατί δεν δοκίμασες να μου μιλήσεις;




> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πριν στείλεις ενα σωρό βαρύγδουπα μηνύματα εντυπωσιασμού περί παρανομίας του e-psychology.gr και καταγγελίας στην παραπάνω αρχή, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να μάθεις γιατί τα φόρουμ όπου οι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν ψευδώνυμα δεν υπόκεινται στον νομο περί συλλογής και επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων???


Κατά πρώτον δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι η εταιρεία σου διαπράττει παρανομία. Ψάξε το. Ρώτησα, όπως έχει δικαίωμα κάθε Έλληνας πολίτης σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία περί προσωπικών δεδομένων, να μάθω αν έχει υποβληθεί δήλωση, ώστε να διαπιστώσω πόσο διασφαλίζεται η προσωπική μου ζωή από την κατάθεση του ip στην ιστοσελίδα, σε συνδυασμό με τόσα που συζητιούνται. Εσύ λες ότι δεν υποχρεούται η εταιρεία να υποβάλει δήλωση, εγώ μπορεί να έχω διαφορετική γνώμη, 




> [&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;..T he CNIL reminded that, according to the French Data Protection Act, a personal data \'means information relating to a natural person who can be identified, directly or indirectly, by reference to an identification number or to one or more factors specific to him. This is the case with a car plate number, a telephone number or an IP address.\' The CNIL also noted that the Article 29 Working Party of EU DPAs, \'reminded in an opinion of 20 June 2007 on the concept of personal data, that the IP address attributed to an Internet user during her communications constitutes a personal data.\' 
> In the mean time, the Advocate General of the European Court of Justice, in an entirely separate case lodged for reference by a Spanish Court under the preliminary ruling procedure, took the position that the EU legislation on personal data protection should prevail on the Community law on e-commerce, copyright protection and IP enforcement. The CNIL has obviously duly noted how much these conclusions from the Advocate General - which usually are followed by the ECJ - may influence the future shape of copyright holders actions both when they collect IP addresses and when they undertake enforcement actions to subsequently have Internet users\' identity disclosed, making them far more difficult than they currently are in France and elsewhere in Europe. And wisely suggests that it would be appropriate to ask to further ask the ECJ for reference on the nature of the IP address.


δέχομαι την απάντηση που μου έδωσες, όπως δέχομαι και τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες σχετικά με τη δραστηριότητα της εταιρείας ή του «απλού forum αλληλοβοήθειας» όπως αποκαλείς το forum.

Ο καθένας μας έχει τη δική του άποψη, και γι&amp;#8217; αυτό υπάρχει η Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα. Δεν είναι δήμιοι οι άνθρωποι, λύνουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τις αμφισβητήσεις που υπάρχουν μεταξύ εταιρειών και πολιτών. Δεν επιμένω να λυθεί εδώ αυτό το θέμα. Δέξου όμως ότι με όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση έγιναν και ορισμένες αναφορές όπως οι παρακάτω, που είχαν δικαίωμα να ακουστούν, όπως επίσης και οι επιφυλάξεις της kassi που έχει γράψει σχετικό post.




> _Originally posted by gog_magog_
> Φιλε Ονουφριε, ο,τι κανεις στο internet μπορει να καταγραφεται πολυ ευκολα αυτοματα σε αρχεια υπολογιστων. Επισης, πολυ ευκολα, ο,τι δεν εχεις κανει ποτε στο internet μπορει να κατασκευαστει σε τετοια αρχεια με τοσο χαωτικο τροπο που για την αποδειξη του αντιθετου η προστασια των προσωπικων δεδομενων θα παει περιπατο και δεν θα βρεις και δικιο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι, μεσα σε μια πραγματικοτητα που τεινει να γινει Οργουελικη, ειτε απο αφελεια ειτε απο συνειδητη αντιδραση δεν φοβουνται να κανουν διαφορα. Για ποια προστασια μιλας; Οταν καποιος παιρνει συνδεση ADSL δινει και τα στοιχεια του. Εκει τελειωνουν ολα. 
> 
> Απο την αλλη. Ο υπολογιστης που φιλοξενει το www.e-psychology.gr λογικα δεν ειναι στο σπιτι του ιδιοκτητη. Ειναι σε καποια εταιρια/χωρο, καπου και οι τεχνικοι εκει παιρνουν backups/αντιγραφα κλπ τα οποια κρατανε σε διαφορων ειδων αποθηκευτικα μεσα. Ευκολα μπορουν να βρεθουν στα χερια οποιουδηποτε. Και γενικα ευκολα μπορεις να παρεις τα δεδομενα ενος υπολογιστη οταν εχεις φυσικη προσβαση σε αυτον.
> 
> Οταν ενα forum ανηκει σε καποιον και οταν καποιοι χρηστες εχουν την δυνατοτητα να αλληλεπιδρουν με αυτο, τοτε απλα ολοι ευχονται να πανε ολα καλα.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμενο forum ασχολειται με ενα πολυ λεπτο θεμα. Αυτο της ψυχικης υγειας. Και αν τα δεδομενα που χρηστες δινουν χρησιμοποιηθουν για το κακο τους, αναρωτιεμαι ποιος φταιει περισσοτερο. Ο ιδιοκτητης του forum, οι χρηστες ή η κοινωνια που ζουμε; Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η κοινωνια εχει ιδιοκτητες και χρηστες (πελατες) υπηρεσιων, μοντελο που δημιουργει καποια προβληματα.
> 
> ...


Οι συμμετέχοντες σε τέτοιου είδους συνομιλίες ................................................ ... οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν πως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι ασφαλείς λόγω της ανωνυμίας τους. Ένας καλός χρήστης του Διαδικτύου είναι σε θέση να εντοπίσει την IP διεύθυνση του υπολογιστή τους, να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε προσωπικά τους αρχεία...................... (Από Εκπαιδευτική Πύλη Υπ.Ε.Π.Θ. στο http://www.e-yliko.gr/htmls/safety/schat.aspx)




> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> εδώ να διαγράψεις όλα τα σχετικά μηνύματα σου που προκαλούν θόρυβο και δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις σε πολλούς αδαείς επισκέπτες, εις βάρος μου ή εις βάρος του e-psychology.gr?


Εφόσον ελήφθησαν προς το παρόν οι διευκρινίσεις σχετικά με το πως εργάζεται όλος ο κόσμος στην εταιρεία του forum και διατηρούμε και οι δύο τις απόψεις μας ως προς τα προσωπικά δεδομένα, καλό είναι να διαγράψω την «Ανοικτή Επιστολή» ώστε να μην ανησυχούν οι μετέχοντες στο forum. Μπορείς να μου ενεργοποιήσεις το EDIT για να το διαγράψω, ή θα διαγράψεις εσύ σαν σύνολο το κεφάλαιο της συζήτησης; Φυσικά αυτό γίνεται με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν προτίθεσαι να προβείς στη δημιουργία του «στεγανού μυστικού δωματίου συζητήσεων», κάτι που όπως εξήγησα είναι παράνομο.
Παράλληλα παρακαλώ να διαγράψεις τη δυσφημιστική για μένα ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, αφού δεν στηρίζεται σε κανένα στοιχείο δυσφήμισης άλλων προσώπων, αλλά το αντίθετο συμβαίνει, όπως μπορεί να διαπιστώσει κανείς.
************************************************** ********************************
Δείγματα πολιτισμού που δεν ενόχλησαν καθόλου τους υπεύθυνους του εν λόγω forum:
************************************************** **********************************



> _Originally posted by Reina_
> Α posteriori κύριε--&gt; χα! (5 words οριζόντια)





> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> Bρε καλέ μου, από πότε έχεις να κάνεις σεξ?





> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ουνουφριε???????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????
> γιατι δεν πουλας την τρελλα σου σε πιο πιθανους πελατες????





> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> Ναι ο Ονούφριος πορώθηκε περισσότερο και από εμένα σε κρίσεις Ocd....Ονούφριε Ονούφριε της μέρας σου αι ώραι ήτο κούφιαι....Το αρχαίο με μάρανε!!!





> _Originally posted by krino_
> .......και τι προβλημα ειπαμε οτι εχεις??





> _Originally posted by maria210800_
> αναμεσα στο ποδαρακια σου υπαρχει κατι αλλο για να παιζεις και οχι με τα νευρα αλλον
> χαχαχα


Είχα αναφέρει ότι μένω στο forum μέχρις ότου πάρω απαντήσεις στα διάφορα θέματα Ψυχολογίας που ετέθησαν κατά τις συζητήσεις, και όπως έχω διαπιστώσει δεν έχω πάρει από κανέναν καμία διευκρίνιση ή απάντηση. Δεν σας πιέζω, ο καθένας σε ένα forum είναι ελεύθερος να μιλάει ή να σιωπά. Περιμένω και εγώ λοιπόν να πάρω ορισμένες διευκρινίσεις, προφανώς, θα βγούν από τις συζητήσεις των ειδικών, τις οποίες παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον, αλλά και κατ&amp;#8217; ιδίαν όπως έχω θέσει όπως το παρακάτω:



> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> Αγαπητέ Stavroschar,
> 
> Επειδή έχουν γραφτεί πολλά εναντίον μου, εσύ σαν επιστήμονας της Ψυχικής Υγείας, πως ερμηνεύεις επιστημονικά τα παρακάτω φαινόμενα:
> 
> 1. Ψάξε όλη την ιστοσελίδα και πες μου, υπάρχει κάτι για το οποίο θα μπορούσα να κατηγορηθώ; Ποιόν δυσφήμησα; Την Ψυχολογία γενικά; Είδες εσύ καμία \"Ψυχολογία\" να περπατάει στο δρόμο με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι από ντροπή εξ αιτίας μου;
> 
> 2. Πως ερμηνεύεται αυτό το μένος του NikosD (άλλως \"Dodoni\") εναντίον μου ενώ υπάρχουν μύριες όσες χυδαιότητες που γράφτηκαν εναντίον μου (βλ. παρακάτω) και δεν ίδρωσε το αυτάκι του; Ερμήνευσέ το με όρους της επιστήμης σου σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> ..........χαρακτηρισμός προς όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ ότι είναι ψυχοπαθείς κτλ). ...........................Οι συνεργάτες ασχολούνται με άλλα θέματα όπως συγγραφή άρθρων, μετάφραση, υποστήριξη, ενημέρωση ιστοσελίδας με διάφορα άλλα θέματα ψυχολογίας


Δεν ανέφερα τέτοιο πράγμα για να προσβάλω κανέναν. Οι συνεργάτες σου, αλλά και εσύ, αντί να καλύπτουν με έμμεση υποστήριξη &amp;#8211; έλλειψη παραμικρής επίκρισης στις ύβρεις που διατυπώθηκαν και στις επιθέσεις που δέχτηκα- θα έπρεπε να βοηθήσουν τα μέλη να καταλάβουν ότι με βάση τα δεδομένα της Ψυχολογίας και της Ψυχιατρικής, αλλά κυρίως με την λογική της Θεραπείας Ομάδος &amp;#8211; γιατί Ομάδα είναι εδώ μέσα! &amp;#8211; όποιος υποστηρίζει με λογικά δεδομένα την ερμηνεία του «γιατί ο ένας επιτίθεται στον άλλον» - δέχεται επίθεση από τους άλλους, επειδή «δεν θέλουν ερμηνεία». Και η ιστοσελίδα που συζητάει τα πάντα, αφήνει τα μέλη να αλληλοξεσκίζονται, «χάριν επιστημονικής παρατήρησης». Είναι πιο χρήσιμο οι κύριοι συνεργάτες να παρατηρούν τα μέλη να αλληλοξεσκίζονται, παρά να δώσουν μια απλή εξήγηση του φαινομένου («Φαινομένου &amp; Ψυχολογίας Ομάδας», πρώτη φορά το ακούτε :Wink: , ώστε να υπάρξει βελτίωση, χωρίς να κατηγορηθείτε ότι ασκήσατε ιατρική. Γιατί τέτοια αναλγησία μπροστά σε τέτοια φαινόμενα, ενώ αποκαλείτε το forum αυτό «forum αλληλοβοήθειας». Δεν είδα ούτε ένα παράδειγμα «αλληλοβοήθειας», μόνο φράσεις πέντε το πολύ λέξεων. Οι περισσότερες λέξεις χρησιμοποιήθηκαν όταν, με δική σου ανοχή, ξεσηκώθηκαν 15 άτομα επί συνόλου 2003 άρχισαν να φωνάζουν «Αρον άρον σταύρωσον αυτόν», χωρίς καν να καταλαβαίνουν τι κάνουν και τι θα τους ξημερώσει αύριο σε ένα χώρο όπου υπάρχει «γενική απαγόρευση κάθε ερμηνείας συμπεριφοράς που θα τους βοηθούσε».





> _Originally posted by NikosD._να μάθεις γιατί τα φόρουμ όπου οι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν ψευδώνυμα δεν υπόκεινται στον νομο περί συλλογής και επεξεργασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων???


Αν έχεις τέτοιο κείμενο διάταξης νόμου, ή ερμηνείας του από απόφαση της Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα, θα ήταν καλό να το δημοσίευες, διότι εγώ γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει.

Διευκρινίζω ότι είμαι Έλληνας πολίτης, και το γεγονός ότι μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ δεν θα μου στερήσει κανένα δικαίωμα.




> _Originally posted by marina38_
> ............δεν πείθομαι για την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης εκπαίδευσης, άποψη που βεβαίως συνεχίζει να υφίσταται καθώς πέρα από προκλήσεις του τύπου





> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Δεν θα μπορούσα όμως να μη σχολιάσω τα βιογραφικά που αναγράφονται στο site (στο οποίο επαναλαμβάνω, εσύ παρέπεμψες μέσω μιας δημοσίευσης σου στο φόρουμ που βεβαίως έχουν όλοι πρόσβαση και δικαίωμα συμμετοχής μέσω ψευδωνύμων), καθώς θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό ΠΟΙΟΣ παρέχει εκπαίδευση στους μελλοντικούς επαγγελματίες........................ ..... ............ ............................................... Ο λόγος είναι πως αναφέρεις ότι έχεις κάνει 2ετή εκπαίδευση στο ΙΕΘΣ (που δίνει απλά βεβαίωση θεωρητικής κατάρτισης), ενώ η πλήρης εκπαίδευση είναι 4ετής. Από την άλλη εν απουσία νομικού ή άλλου πλαισίου σαφώς μπορεί ο καθένας να δηλώνει ό,τι επιθυμεί, αλλά ναι εμένα με ενοχλεί.


Ποιος είσαι εσύ που θα αποφασίσεις ότι δικαίωμα κριτικής έχει η Marina που επιτίθεται σε συγκεκριμένο ίδρυμα, σαφώς κατονομαζόμενο, και δεν έχω εγώ ανάλογο δικαίωμα να κάνω κριτική αφηρημένα στην κυρία ... Ψυχολογία;

Κάτι έχει έχει προκύψει εδώ μέσα, από την παρουσία μου. Ακόμα και αυτοί που με μισούν, τώρα γνωρίζουν περισσότερα, και φυσικά χάρη και στις δικές σου εξηγήσεις που είχες την καλοσύνη να δώσεις μόλις τώρα.

----------


## interappted

ωραια κ τι σκατα θες?μην μπαινεις αμα σε χαλαει!!!ολο λες οτι αποχωρεις κι ολο μεσα εισαι!
εδω ειναι forum με ψυχολογια σχετικα!ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ!ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ???ΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ????ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ!ΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΜΑΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## Globy

> Αν έχεις τέτοιο κείμενο διάταξης νόμου, ή ερμηνείας του από απόφαση της Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα, θα ήταν καλό να το δημοσίευες, διότι εγώ γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει.


Πρώτα, αδαή, θα πας να ρωτήσεις ο ίδιος, και ΑΝ δε σου δώσουν απάντηση, έλα να σου πει τι και πως. Τους άλλους καλά τους τρέχεις, τρέξε κι εσύ λίγο. Και όταν την πάρεις, τίμησε τα παντελόνια σου και σήκω να φύγεις να ησυχάσουμε. Αιντε, πάνε ζάλισε καν\'αν\'αλλονε. Άιντε αγόρι μου να ησυχάσεις και εσύ να ησυχάσουμε κι εμείς. 

Υ.γ. Και σου ξανάεδειξα: οι δικές σου οι πληροφορήσεις ειναι εσφαλμένες! Έχεις εσύ τάχα μου πληροφορηση (βγαίνει ο καθείς στο νετ και λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του και το ενστερνίζεται ως πληροφόρηση επειδή έτσι σε συμφέρει και όποτε σε συμφέρει.

----------


## Ονούφριος

Κύριε NikosD
Καθάρισε σε παρακαλώ εσύ την ιστοσελίδα, διότι αν βγάλω μόνο εγώ τα δικά μου, θα μείνουν ένα σωρό αηδίες που θα δημιουργούν εσφαλμένες εντυπώσεις.
Και σταμάτα να διατυπώνεις απειλές. Δεν με φοβίζουν. Ας επιστρέψουμε σε ένα forum διαλόγου. Δεν έχω σκοπό να παρεμβαίνω άλλο σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις. Θα παρακολουθήσω για λίγο την εξέλιξη των σοβαρών συζητήσεων μόνο, για να δω το τέλος τους, με ελάχιστες δικές μου παρεμβάσεις και μετά θα σας αφήσω. Αν όμως εσύ θέλεις να φύγω εγώ έτσι και να μείνουν οι αόριστες επικρίσεις εναντίον μου και οι χυδαιότητες, τότε πήγαινε στη Δικαιοσύνη. Εγώ διευκρίνισα ό,τι χρειαζόταν και όλα θα είχαν αποφευχθεί αν είχες μιλήσει νωρίτερα όταν χρειαζόταν, και αν είχες διαγράψει νωρίτερα τις χυδαιότητες που είχαν εκσφενδονιστεί εναντίον μου (τις οποίες, σημειωτέον τις αφήνεις, ακόμα, να στολίζουν την ιστοσελίδα) Στη δικαιοσύνη, πάντως, οι κριτές είναι Νομικοί και δεν αποφασίζουν με τα κριτήρια του forum.



> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ!ΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΜΑΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ!





> _Originally posted by Globy_
> Πρώτα, αδαή, θα πας να ρωτήσεις ο ίδιος,

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ονούφριος_
> 
> 
> 
> και μετά θα σας αφήσω.


μηπως μπορεις να μας πεις τα καλαντα???
γιατι αυτα που λες τα εχουμε ξανακουσει???
Ξερεις ποσους κολιτσιδες σαν και εσενα εχω δει σε φορουμ???

Οπου αλλου να πας εξω να λες τετοια, θα σου πουν,
φιλε μου ονουφριε, η ωρα παει 50 ευρω.
Εδω τα λες και δεν πληρωνεις μια και εχεις και το κοινο να σε ακουει.....


Που να τρεχεις τωρα, κανει και κρυο.....

----------


## interappted

με ολα αυτα που γραφεις θα επρεπε να περιμενεις χειροτερες αντιδρασεις 
μας ζαλισες τα ουμπαλα με πραγματα που οπως λεει ο krino μας τα χουν ξαναζαλισει.Δεν εισαι υπευθυνος για αυτα που γραφεις??κ τι θες διαλογο???μετα ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα!

----------


## Globy

Ονούφριε: το αδαής, στην ελληνική γλώσσα, σημαίνει «αμαθής, άπειρος» (από λεξικό: Τεγόπουλος - Φυτράκης). Δεν σημαίνει βλάκας, ηλίθιος, ή κανενός είδους άλλου βρισιά. Όμως, για να δεις πόσο κι εγώ (όπως κι εσύ υποστηρίζεις για σένα) νοιάζομαι πολύ περισσότερο για την κοινότητα παρά για την πάρτη μου, Νικο, παρακαλώ, διέγραψε αν θέλεις ότι συνέβη τις τελευταίες ημέρες (τουλάχιστο το δικό μου θέμα). Δικά μας και δικά του, με την ελπίδα και ευχή να μην επαναληφθούν, και να έχουμε ΞΑΝΑ ήρεμες ημέρες.

 :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Ας ηρεμησουμε λιγο.
Ονουφριε,μην χρησιμοποιεις επιχειρηματα που δεν στεκουν και εχουν απαντηθει απο τους συνομιλητες σου ως μη αληθη...ειναι σαν να τους αγνοεις.
Ασε τις αρχες προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων και τα συναφη...δεν καταλαβαινω οτι αφου ο ιδιος δεν εχεις εκμυστερευτει τιποτα προσωπικο γιατι σε απασχολει τοσο αυτο?
Για να προστατεψεις εμας (δεν νομιζω)?
Ειμαστε εδω με την ελευθερη βουληση μας.

----------


## Ονούφριος

> [&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;..T he CNIL reminded that, according to the French Data Protection Act, a personal data \'means information relating to a natural person who can be identified, directly or indirectly, by reference to an identification number or to one or more factors specific to him. This is the case with a car plate number, a telephone number or an IP address.\' The CNIL also noted that the Article 29 Working Party of EU DPAs, \'reminded in an opinion of 20 June 2007 on the concept of personal data, that the IP address attributed to an Internet user during her communications constitutes a personal data.\' 
> In the mean time, the Advocate General of the European Court of Justice, in an entirely separate case lodged for reference by a Spanish Court under the preliminary ruling procedure, took the position that the EU legislation on personal data protection should prevail on the Community law on e-commerce, copyright protection and IP enforcement. The CNIL has obviously duly noted how much these conclusions from the Advocate General - which usually are followed by the ECJ - may influence the future shape of copyright holders actions both when they collect IP addresses and when they undertake enforcement actions to subsequently have Internet users\' identity disclosed, making them far more difficult than they currently are in France and elsewhere in Europe. And wisely suggests that it would be appropriate to ask to further ask the ECJ for reference on the nature of the IP address.


Τελικά ισχύει η όχι το understanding που είχαμε; 

1. να διαγραφούν 

α) όλο αυτό το κεφάλαιο, 

β) Το κεφάλαιο \"Ονούφριος, αλήθεια και ψέματα\",

γ) η ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας κατασκευής ιστοσελίδων, 

δ) οι ύβρεις των μελών εναντίον μου (αφού τους κάνετε επίπληξη); 

2. να περιμένω; 

α) τη συμπλήρωση των απαντήσεων που υπέβαλα για τα θέματα της ψυχολογίας και 

β) τη συνέχιση της αξιόλογης συζήτησης που έχει αρχίσει στο \"Χώρο των Επαγγελματιών\", 

ώστε να μπορέσω στη συνέχεια να φύγω και να είστε και εσείς όλοι (δηλαδή οι 15 επί συνόλου 2003) ήσυχοι με το forum;

Άντε γιατί έχω και δουλειά και μελέτη και όμορφο φόρουμ, όπως είδατε (περιγράφει τα πράγματα με διαφορετικό λεκτικό από ότι η interrapted) που θα το ζηλεύετε αργότερα για τα ανέκδοτά του.

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ Maria_ukc ,

ΑΝΩΝΥΜΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΥΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ.Ο ΟΝΟΥΦΡΙΟΣ ΩΣ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΙΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΜΕ.Η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΠΧ ΕΠΙΤΕΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΙΚΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΥΒΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΤΗΣ.Η ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ,ΠΡΟΒΟΚΑΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΘΕΛΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΤΕΡΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΤΟ ΠΑΤΕΡΩΝ.ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ ΑΝ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΥΛΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ,ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΑΕΡΙΤΖΗΔΩΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΕΙ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ,ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ Ή ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ.ΟΥΤΕ ΤΥΡΟΠΙΤΕΣ ΠΟΥΝΛΑΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΡΙΚΙΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΜΕ.ΕΛΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙΜΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΟΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗΜΑΣ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexis-30

αγαπητέ stavroschar, 

Η δυσφήμιση είναι άσχημο πράγμα και βλάπει το επάγγελμα του ψυχολόγου, είτε γίνεται ανώνυμα είτε γίνεται επώνυμα, και στο παράπτωμα της δυσφήμισης πέφτεις τακτικά και εσύ. 

Εδώ είναι ένα φόρουμ ανταλλαγής εμπειριών και απόψεων και όχι χώρος συνάντησης ειδικών (απ\' ότι έχω καταλάβει δηλαδή). Επομένως, σημασία δεν έχει αν κάποιος είναι ειδικός, ή όχι, αλλά η γνώμη που εκφράζει. Τώρα, αν δεν έχουμε επιχειρήματα να αντιτάξουμε στη γνώμη αυτή ή έχουμε κάτι άλλο στο μυάλό μας, είναι πιθανό να προβαίνουμε σε γενικεύσεις και αφορισμούς, που εμένα τουλάχιστον δε μου λένε τίποτα.

----------


## Globy

Αγαπητέ Stavorschar,

Πρώτα από ολα, θα παρακαλούσα ευγενικά «μήπως μπορείς να μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία διότι μας πονάνε τα μάτια μας»; 

Εν συνεχεία, επώνυμος ή μη, κοινός θνητος ή μη (π.χ. ψυχολόγος), μήπως θα ήθελες να μας πεις: πως αποκαλείται κάποιος που τον ρωτάς «Πόσο θα μου κοστίσει να ανοίξω ενα βενζινάδικο;» και σου απαντάει «Καλύτερα άνοιξε ενα σουβλατζίδικο, κάνε κλικ στη σελίδα μου για να δεις περισσότερα»; Εγώ θα έλεγα πως προσπαθεί να «πουλήσει» τις υπηρεσίες του επειδή τυγχάνει να πουλά εξοπλισμό για σουβλατζίδικα και όχι για βενζινάδικα. Εσύ πως θα τον έλεγες; 

*Μηπως μία επίσημα δηλωμένη επιστημονική ταυτότητα, δικαιολογεί τα... αδικαιολόγητα (κατ\'εμέ τουλάχιστον); Η διαφήμιση με σκοπό προσέλκυση ανθρώπων και πιθανό ενδεχόμενο χειραγώγησης (όταν ο άλλος δε γνωρίζει και ρωτά να μάθει), είναι σεβασμός προς την επιστημονική μας ταυτότητα;* 

Τέλος, τι ήταν αυτό το «ΑΝΩΝΥΜΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΥΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ»; Αν εγώ είμαι και δηλώσω μαθηματικός, εχω ενα Α πτυχίο μαθηματικών και μου καπνίσει να καταρρίψω το πυθαγόρειο θεώρημα με βάση τις... δικές μου θεωρίες (που δε στέκουν), θα έιμαι λιγότερο αεριτζής; Αν παω να μιλήσω και σε συνεδριο (λεμε, αν γίνω αποδεκτός), θα είμαι καλός; Οχι τιποτε αλλο, επειδή έχω ζήσει τέτοιες περιστάσεις γι\'αυτό ρωτώ.

Kαι επειδή δε μου αρέσουν οι γενικεύσεις: εγώ, ο ανώνυμος, σου λέω πως ο SLE ειναι φλεγμονώδης, χρόνια και συστημάτική, αυτοάνοση πάθηση. Εσύ, αν θες, βρες εναν επώνυμο που να μπορεί να μου αποδείξει με τεκμηριωμένα επιστημονικά δεδομένα και όχι αερολογίες πως όσα σου ειπα ειναι ψευδή και δεν είναι και επιστημονικά δεδομένα.

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΑΛΕΞ ,

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΣΥΝΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΘΕΣΗ?

----------


## alexis-30

όπως;

----------


## stavroschar

ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΩ ΑΛΕΞ.Ο ΝΟΩΝ ΝΟΕΙΤΩ.ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΣΣΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΛΛΑΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ .ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΟΡΙΟΘΕΤΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΗΤΗΣ ΟΡΙΟΘΕΤΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ.

----------


## alexis-30

Όχι όποιος διαφημίζεται, αλλά όποιος δυσφημεί. 

Σίγουρα είναι δικαίωμά σου να συνδιαλέγεσαι με όποιον επιθυμείς, αλλά εδώ είναι ένα ανοιχτό φόρουμ, οπότε όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα συμετοχής και άποψης.

Πάντως, συμμετέχω σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ 2-3 μήνες και σ\' αυτό το διάστημα δεν είδα κάποιον να αφορίζει τους πάντες στην Ελλάδα. 

Προσωπικά, εκτήμισα περοσσότερο και εσένα και το κέντρο σου όταν μίλησες για τη ΓΑΘ και ανέφερες κάποια στοιχεία.

----------


## stavroschar

Η ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΛΑΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΛΕΞ.ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΗΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ Η ΚΛΙΝΟ?ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ?

----------


## stavroschar

Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΗΣΗ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΕΞ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΣ ΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΥΠΟΨΙΑΣΤ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ.ΜΑΡΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΛΟΜΠΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΘΕΣΗ Ή ΘΑ ΣΥΓΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΛΗ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ?ΑΛΕΞ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ Ή ΟΧΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗΣ ΓΙΑ 1000 ΩΡΕΣ ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΜΟΙΒΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΕΠΟΠΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΜΟΙΒΕΤΑΙ,ΝΑ ΚΛΕΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΟΠΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ?ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ Η ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ?

----------


## alexis-30

θεωρώ όλες τις απόψεις σεβαστές, είτε προέρχονται από κοινό είτε από ειδικούς, και αξιολογώ την άποψη πρώτα και μετά το ποιος την εκφέρει. οι συνομιλητές μας απευθύνονται σε εσένα προσωπικά και νομίζω ότι είσαι ο ποιο κατάληλος γαι να απαντήσεις. αν ζητήσεις τη γνώμη μου για κάτι συγκεκριμένο που ειπώθηκε θα σου απαντήσω και θα πάρω θέση ευχαρίστως.

συμμετέχω στο φόρουμ από προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον και από την ησυχία του σπιτιού μου. Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν προσωπικά, και δεν ξέρω κάτι σχετικά με το φόρουμ πέρα από αυτά που διαβάζω και διαβάζεις.

----------


## stavroschar

ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΜΕΝΑ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η ΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΛΟΜΠΥ ΣΕ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΕΠΣΙΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ?ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΛΕΞ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΡΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΤΣΑΤ ΡΟΟΜ.ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ Η ΔΕΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΧΙ ΑΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΙΑ.

----------


## alexis-30

Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στην πρακτική άσκηση των μεταπτυχιακών η οποία δεν θα χαρακτήριζα εθελοντική, μιας και εντάσεται σε εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα, αλλά μη αμοιβόμενη, ούτε οι ψυχολόγοι είναι ανυποψίαστοι μιας και το γνωρίζουν εκ των προτέρων. Πιστεύω ότι πολύ κακώς δεν αμοίβεται, όπως επίσης δεν ασφαλίζεται, και έχουν γίνει πολλές προσπάθειες από φοιτητές και καθηγητές ώστε να αλλάξει αυτό. Δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι γνωρίζω όλες τις παραμέτρους του θέματος, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι η κύρια αιτία είναι η υποχρηματοδότηση των πανεπιστημίων και η απαίτηση να μπουν δίδακτρα στα μεταπτυχιακά. 
σίγουρα είναι ανήθικο να υποκλέπτεται η εργασία εκπαιδευόμενου από τον επόπτη του, όμως εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τέτοιο περιστατικό, μιας και όσες ανακοινώσεις έχουν κάνει συνάδελφοι που γνωρίζω είχαν όλα τα ονόματα των συμμετεχόντων στην ανακοίνωση. 

δεν έχω λόγω να φοβάμαι κανέναν, και θα σε παρακαλούσα να μένεις σ\' αυτά που γράφω και να μη προσπαθείς να μου προσάψεις \"κίνητρα\".

----------


## stavroschar

Η ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ 1000 ΩΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ .ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΟΧΙ ΕΜΜΙΣΘΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ.

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΗΘΕΥΕΙ ΑΛΕΞ ΟΤΙ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΟΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΥΝ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ?ΑΛΗΘΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ 25 ΕΤΩΝ?ΑΛΗΘΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑΚΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝ ΚΡΥΦΑ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ?ΔΥΣΦΗΜΩ ΑΛΕΞ Ή ΤΟΛΜΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ?

----------


## alexis-30

Είναι αλήθεια αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά ισχύουν για ορισμένους, και όχι για την πλειοψηφία, που εκμεταλεύτηκαν το ασαφές καθεστώς της ελλάδας, πριν από αρκετά χρόνια. 
Αναφέρεσαι στο βιβλίο του Παρασκευόπουλου; Τα βιβλία που προτείνονται στα μεταπτυχιακά δεν είναι και τόσο παλιά.

----------


## stavroschar

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΙΣΩ .ΟΣΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΕΞ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΩ?ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΕΠΩΔΥΝΕΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΜΠΥ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΙΔΕΩΝ.ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ.
ΑΛΕΞ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΗΝΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ .Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΕΙΧΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ.Η ΠΑΡΑΔΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΩΣΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ Ο ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. ΣΕ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΙΝΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΣΑ Ή ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ .ΣΕ ΠΑΡΓΑΜΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΕΞ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ?(ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΩ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ)ΚΛΑΣΙΚΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣ(ΤΩΡΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΑΜΕ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ?
ΣΕ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΑΛΕΞ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΩ ΓΡΑΠΤΑ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΩΝ ΜΟΥ.ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΛΟΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΩΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ-ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ!

----------


## alexis-30

Οι ώρες πρακτικής είναι πολύ περισσότερες, στην ελλάδα υπολογίζονται σε εξάμηνα και υπάρχει ασάφεια ως προς την αντιστοιχία σε ώρες. Η διαδικασία για χρήματα της ΕΕ ακολουθείται στα προπτυχιακά (ΕΠΕΑΕΚ), με φιλότιμές προσπάθειες φοιτητών - καθηγητών. Η διαδικασία είχε κολήσει (εν μέρη τουλάχιστον) στο υπουργείο παιδείας, το οποίο δε θεωρούσε την πρακτική ως εργασία. Πάντως δε γνωρίζω να οφελήθηκε κανένας καθηγητής από αυτό (εκτός αν υπεξέρεσε κονδύλια, κάτι που δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω).

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΝ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΣΑΦΕΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΣΑΦΗ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΞΗΓΗΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΤΙΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΛΕΞ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΙΑ.ΟΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΣΕΠΕΣ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑΚΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΟΡΑΤΟΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟΠΙΣΤΑ ΑΔΑΗ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.ΡΩΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ.ΣΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ.ΑΛΕΞ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ.ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΚΘΑΡΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ .ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥΠΕΡΙΣΟΟΤΕΡΟ.ΣΥΝΟΔΟΙΠΟΡ Ι ΕΙΜΑΣΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.Η ΕΠΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΙΝΟΥ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΟΤΑΝ ΠΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΗΘΙΚΟ ΘΡΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΗΝΑΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΟΚΑΤΣΙΑ.ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ?????????????

----------


## alexis-30

Στα μελανά αυτά σημεία θα είχα όμως να προσθέσω για διδάσκοντες που αφιερώνουν πολύ περοσσότερο χρόνο από αυτόν για τον οποίο πληρώνονται προκειμένου να καλύψουν κενά λόγω υποστελέχωσης σχολών και οι οποίοι διορθώνουν επίσης προσωπικά τα γραπτά.

----------


## alexis-30

Η ασάφεια αναφέρεται στην μετατροπή των εξαμήνων σε ώρες και οφείλεται σε διαφορετικό τρόπο υπολογισμού, όχι σε ασαφή πρόγραμμα σπουδών.

----------


## stavroschar

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.ΟΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΡΜΑΙΑ ΦΑΤΡΙΩΝ Ή ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ?
ΓΙΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΙΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΗΡΥΤΟΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ?
ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΛΦΟΙ ΣΕ ΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΩΝ ΑΠΤΑΩΝΩ?
ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ Η ΑΗΘΕΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΑΟΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ.ΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΝΖΩΗ ΑΛΕΞ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ Σ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ??????????????????????????Η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙ???????????????

----------


## alexis-30

μπορεί να μην αναγνωριστούν και ποτέ, ή μπορεί να μη το χρειάζονται κιόλας. Σίγουρα, πάντως, κάποιοι θα τους θυμούνται με ευγνωμοσύνη!

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΓΑΜΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΕΝ ΖΩΗ.Η ΕΥΓΝΩΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΑΡΕΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΟΙ ΕΝΑΡΕΤΟΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΕΡΙΣΟΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΙ ΜΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ.ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ.ΤΟ ΣΤΥΛ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ.ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ(ΜΕΤΡΙΠΑΘΕΙΣ)ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ (ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΩΔΕΙΣ)ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΤΑΣΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ.

----------


## alexis-30

έχω ακούσει αρκετούς που εξέφρασαν την άποψή τους άμεσα και με ενδουσιασμό, και αυτό δεν με ενόχλησε ποτέ. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι η ισοπέδωση, και η αθέμιτη πρακτική.

----------


## zaphod

> _Originally posted by stavroschar_
> ΑΛΕΞ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΓΑΜΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΕΝ ΖΩΗ.Η ΕΥΓΝΩΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΑΡΕΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΟΙ ΕΝΑΡΕΤΟΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΕΡΙΣΟΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΙ ΜΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ.ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ.ΤΟ ΣΤΥΛ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ.ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ(ΜΕΤΡΙΠΑΘΕΙΣ)ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ (ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΩΔΕΙΣ)ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΤΑΣΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ.


Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το στυλ αυτο γραφης (κεφαλαια) για πολλους θεωρειται επιθετικο. Εμενα μου ειναι απλα κουραστικο.
Δεν ηξερα οτι εχουμε τοσους επιστημονες ψυχολογιας (; ) στο forum  :Smile:  Ωραια η ψυχολογια και η ψυχαναλυση, αλλα για μενα θα ειναι 100% επιστημονικη αν καταφερει να δει τον ανθρωπο και σαν μελος μιας ευρυτερης κοινωνιας, περα απο τον μικροκοσμο που κινειται καθημερινα και τις αμεσες σχεσεις που εχει με ανθρωπους. Ειναι αραγε εφαρμοσμενες επιστημες οι Ψυχολογια/Κοινωνιολογια ή μονο παρατηρουν; Αν κρινω παντως απο αυτα που λενε οι χρηστες αυτου του forum και οχι μονο, τα προβληματα και οι λυσεις περιοριζονται στον εαυτο μας και το πολυ πολυ κοντινο περιβαλλον μας. Πρεπει να γινει καποιο Υπουργειο Μαζικης και Ατομικης Ψυχολογιας ή κατι παρομοιο; Τι πιστευουν οι επιστημονες αυτοι σημερα; Σαφως ειναι πολιτικο ζητημα, οπως πολλοι φανταζομαι σκεφτηκαν πριν λιγα δευτερολεπτα. Οι ψυχολογοι και ολοι οι επιστημονες γιατι απλα αναφερουν και δεν εξηγουν; Γιατι δεν συμβαλλουν για μια πιο ανθρωπινη κοινωνια; Οι κοινωνιολογοι που ειναι χαμενοι; Συνεργαζονται με ψυχολογους; Τι συμβαινει αραγε; Πολλα ερωτηματα, που φανταζομαι απασχολουν και αλλους, αλλα οπως και εγω βολευονται τελικα δινοντας 50 ευρω καθε τοσο, σε καποιον ειδικο που θα τους απαλυνει τον πονο...

----------


## Ονούφριος

Φίλε, θίγεις ένα θέμα, για το οποίο θα έπρεπε, ίσως, να ανοίξεις ξεχωριστό κεφάλαιο για συζήτηση. Κάποια στοιχεία του έχω βάλει σε παράθεση ιδεών σε κάποιο κομάτι της συζήτησης στο θέμα \"Ειδίκευση στη Γνωσιακή Θεραπεία\".
Αν αυτό το φόρουν δεν είναι αποκλειστικά το \"forum των ύβρεων\" απέναντι σε κάθε κριτική, απέναντι σε κάθε καινούργια ιδέα, ίσως δούμε να διαμορφώνεται κάποιο κείμενο σχετικά κοινής αποδοχής, στα \"Συμπεράσματα Συζήτησης Στρογγυλής Τράπεζας με θέμα Γνωσιακή Συμπεριφοριστική και Γνωσιακή Αναλυτική Θεραπεία\" για τα οποία έγινε τόσο μεγάλη συζήτηση και αντιπαράθεση\". Αφού έχεις τόσο ωραίες ιδέες συνέβαλε και εσύ στο να βγεί κάποιο κείμενο και να μην πάνε όλα στα σκουπίδια, και να ξεκινήσουμε πάλι από το μηδέν όπως θέλουν μερικοί. Μετά να δούμε και στη συζήτησή σου να δίνεται συνέχεια και στο τέλος να βγούν συμπεράσματα.

----------


## alexis-30

Εγώ δεν έχω δει να γίνεται αντιπαράθεση 2 μοντέλων, αλλά κάτι διαφορετικό...

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ ΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΟΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ Η ΙΔΟΣΥΓΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ.ΓΙΝΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΡΥΠΤΟΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΟΥΛΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΚΟΣ .

----------


## alexis-30

Δεν ξέρω πως είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις για την ιδιοσυγκρασία μου και το τι αντέχει, οπότε νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιείς καταχρηστικά τις παραπάνω εκφράσεις. Μισόλογα; Καθάρά το λέω: Μήπως είδες εσύ αντιπαράθεση των 2 μοντέλων που εγώ δεν είδα; 

Οι εκφράσεις σου αντιπροσωπεύουν τη φιλοσοφία και στάση σου ως επιστήμονας;

----------


## stavroschar

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΛΕΞ (ΚΡΥΦΟΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΟΥΛΗ),


ΠΟΙΑ Η ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΧΕΣΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ?ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ ΣΑΣ?

----------


## Ονούφριος

> 1η συνεδρία: Καλωσόρισμα, τί είναι η γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία, τι πρόβλημα έχετε, τι σας βασανίζει. 2η συνεδρία: Συμπλήρωση ενός ερωτηματολογίου τόσο γενικόλογου που αναγκάζεται κανείς να βάλει Χ σε παραπλήσια ερώτηση καθ&amp;#8217; υπόδειξη του εκπαιδευόμενου θεραπευτή «βάλτε και ας μην είναι ακριβώς έτσι» 3η συνεδρία: Θέτουμε στόχους, Ποιούς, γράψτε τους, να τους συζητήσουμε 4η συνεδρία: Συζητάμε για τους στόχους, μήπως είναι πολλοί, να τους περιορίσουμε; 5η συνεδρία: Πώς αισθάνεστε; Μπορείτε να γράφετε τις αρνητικές σας σκέψεις σε ένα ημερολόγιο; 6η συνεδρία: Α, τι ωραία που τα γράψατε στο ημερολόγιο, όμως δεν μου βάλατε το συναίσθημα; Τι κρίμα! Μα ξέρετε, πνίγομαι να σας πω ότι....... Η ώρα μας τέλειωσε, θα τα πούμε την επόμενη, γράψτε το στο ημερολόγιο 7η συνεδρία: Ωραία τα γράψατε, αλλά δεν σημειώσατε και πως λέγεται ακριβώς το γνωσιακό λάθος που διαπράξατε. Να σας δώσω μια λίστα με σφάλματα να διαβάσετε στο σπίτι και να τα πούμε την επόμενη; 8η συνεδρία: Τι; Δεν καταλάβατε τι σημαίνουν αυτά τα «γνωσιακά λάθη»; Μα αυτή τη σελίδα με τα λάθη την καταλαβαίνουν όλοι οι ασθενείς μας στο Κέντρο μας, πώς εσείς....; Να σας τα εξηγήσω. 9η συνεδρία: Όχι, αυτά που μου γράψατε, δεν είναι γνωσιακά λάθη, είναι πυρηνικές πεποιθήσεις. Γιατί λέω «πυρηνικές» και όχι κεντρικές; Μα έτσι το ερμηνεύουν στο Κέντρο μας, και έτσι το διδάσκουν και στο Αιγινήτειο. 10η συνεδρία: Δεν είσθε ευχαριστημένος με τη θεραπεία, γιατί; Τι γνωσιακό λάθος κάνατε αυτή τη στιγμή; Προσωποποίηση και υπεργενίκευση. 11η συνεδρία: Να ξαναεξετάσουμε τους στόχους που θέσαμε. Τι θα πει δεν θυμάστε τους στόχους που είχατε θέσει; Δεν πειράζει, αρχίστε πάλι από την αρχή. Έχετε 45 λεπτά. 12η συνεδρία: Μήπως έχετε θέσει μη ρεαλιστικούς στόχους; Να συζητήσουμε. 13η συνεδρία: Τί θεωρείτε σημαντικότερο στη ζωή; Γιατί; 14η συνεδρία: Γιατί μου ζητάτε να σας πω τη διάγνωση; Τι σημασία έχει για σας. 15η συνεδρία: Γιατί σας απασχολεί τόσο η διάγνωση; Σκεφτείτε το για να το συζητήσουμε την επόμενη φορά. 16η συνεδρία: Συζήτησα το θέμα με τον Επιθεωρητή μου και έχετε Τριχοτιλομανία. Γιατί χλωμιάσατε; 17η συνεδρία: Φοβάστε ότι θα τελειώσει η θεραπεία και θα με χάσετε; Γιατί το νιώθετε αυτό; 18η συνεδρία: Θα ήθελα να ξαναθέσουμε τους στόχους μας. Μπορούμε να τους περιορίσουμε σε πιο ρεαλιστικούς; 19η συνεδρία: Ξέρετε, εμείς εδώ είμαστε Κέντρο. «Ο Κύκλος σας συμπληρώθηκε» 20η συνεδρία: Πώς αισθάνεστε τώρα που τελείωσε η θεραπεία; Πώς ατενίζετε το μέλλον;





> _Originally posted by stavroschar_
> -	Ποια η διάρκεια της ψυχοθεραπείας?
> Ένας ενδεικτικός όμως αριθμός συνεδριών με γνωσιακό &amp;#8211; συμπεριφοριστή θεραπευτή διαρκεί 8-20 συνεδρίες.





> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> 8-20 θεραπείες;;;;;Χεχε....Εδώ είμαι κάτι χρονάκια





> _Originally posted by alkminis_
> ΜΑΓΝΗΤΟΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣ- Επομένως, καθώς το συζητήσαμε ήδη και πριν, ξεκαθαρίσαμε για ποιο λόγο παρανοήσατε κάποια πράγματα ή πήρατε ένα κομμάτι αποσπασματικά από αυτό που είχα αρχίσει να λέω, μετά κάνατε και τη μία και την άλλη ερμηνεία. Ουσιαστικά αυτό που αφορά τη λέξη προκαταβολή όπως και εδώ αναφέρετε, αυτό το ποσό των δέκα συνεδριών είναι προκαταβολή όταν αφορά όντως δέκα συνεδρίες. Άρα προκαταβάλλουμε αυτό το ποσό, επομένως κάθε φορά αυτό το ποσό χρησιμοποιείται. Όταν λοιπόν μια θεραπεία, διαρκεί ως μίνιμουμ ένα χρόνο, αυτό το κομμάτι της προκαταβολής, έχει το νόημα να υπάρχει ως προκαταβολή μέχρις ενός σημείου όπου η θεραπεία θα πλησιάζει προς το τέλος, άρα θα είναι 2-3 μήνες πριν το πέρας της, επομένως τότε θα μπορέσει αυτό το ποσό να καταναλωθεί, γιατί θα πλησιάζει και η θεραπεία προς το τέλος. Είναι το αντίστοιχο ότι προπληρώνει κανείς μία θεραπεία π.χ. δύο μηνών τριών μηνών κλπ. Εφόσον λοιπόν η θεραπεία δεν είναι δύο μηνών ή τριών αλλά είναι περισσότερο, η προκαταβολή πρέπει πάντα να έχει την ίδια ισχύ, ότι δηλαδή έχει το χαρακτήρα, της εγγύησης όπως αναφέρουμε, με την έννοια ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ένα ξαφνικό σταμάτημα της θεραπείας. Και αυτό γιατί ακόμα και αν εσείς για κάποιο λόγο, έχετε βαρεθεί, δε θέλετε, ωραία, αλλά να έχουμε ένα διάστημα, όσον θα είναι αυτή η προκαταβολή, ώστε να μη σταματήσει απότομα η θεραπεία. Και αυτό αφορά και εσάς, δηλαδή αν, είτε επειδή έχετε θυμώσει, είτε επειδή έχετε κατάθλιψη, είτε οτιδήποτε, πείτε α τώρα ας μην πάω, να έχετε αυτό ως ένα έναυσμα, να πείτε «αφού το πλήρωσα που το πλήρωσα, ας πάω». Με ποιο σκοπό; Ότι σ&amp;#8217; αυτή λοιπόν τη χειρότερη περίπτωση που μου δηλώσατε ότι «θέλω να σταματήσω», θα σταματήσετε, απλά να έχουμε μπροστά ένα πρόχωμα, δυόμισι μηνών, οπότε θα τελειώσει η θεραπεία λιγότερο απότομα. Αυτή είναι η πρακτική χρησιμότητα και για σας. Να μη μείνετε δηλαδή με μια άσχημη.. ότι αφήσαμε δηλαδή κάτι στη μέση. Άρα ουσιαστικά με αυτή την έννοια μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τη λέξη &amp;#8220;προκαταβολή&amp;#8221; με &amp;#8220;εγγύηση&amp;#8221;, γιατί ελπίζω να έχει κατανοηθεί πως εννοούμε την προκαταβολή, να είναι για κάτι που έχει μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική διάρκεια. Εφόσον η διάρκεια δεν είναι απόλυτα συγκεκριμένη, η προκαταβολή είναι προκαταβολή αλλά όχι για ένα χρόνο μη καθορισμένο. Άρα το κομμάτι αυτό νομίζω ότι το καλύψαμε, πως το εννοούμε. Το άλλο κομμάτι είναι που είχαμε συζητήσει, για ποιο λόγο κάνατε την παρανόηση, εγώ το καταλαβαίνω. Πιστεύετε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε ξεδιαλύνει πως το εννοούσαμε;
> - &amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;#8230;&amp;# 8230;.
> - Το κατάλαβα και αυτή τη φορά είχατε ένα λόγο να παρανοήσετε. Γιατί είχατε να σκεφτείτε ότι αυτό που είπα &amp;#8220;είτε- είτε&amp;#8221;, για μια περίπτωση θεραπείας που έχει μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική διάρκεια δύο μηνών ας πούμε, ότι αυτό ισχύει για τέτοια θεραπεία. Και επομένως είχατε κάποιο λόγο να το παρανοήσετε. Κάτι που σας είχα πει ως μία πιθανότητα μίας περίπτωσης, το πήρατε ως την περίπτωση, ότι ισχύει για τη δικιά σας περίπτωση. 
> - .......................
> - Παραδείγματος χάριν τώρα είμαστε στους δύο μήνες, στα τετρακόσια Ευρώ. Λέτε λοιπόν ότι &amp;#8220;όταν τελειώσετε το ποσό, δηλαδή σε δύο μήνες, θα ξαναδώσετε την προκαταβολή, δηλαδή την προκαταβολή που είχατε δώσει, δηλαδή θα δώσετε πάλι 500 Ευρώ&amp;#8221;. Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί σε δύο μήνες θα σας είναι πιο εύκολο να δώστε μαζεμένα πεντακόσια, από το να δίνετε σιγά σιγά αυτό το ποσό καθόλη τη διάρκεια αυτών των δύο μηνών, αντί δηλαδή να δίνετε πεντακόσια, να δίνετε δέκα φορές από πενήντα κάθε φορά. Που θα βρείτε δηλαδή μαζεμένα σε δύο μήνες πεντακόσια.... αφού τώρα θα καταναλώσετε το κεφάλαιο.
> - ............................
> - Σε δύο μήνες λοιπόν, αν εμείς καταναλώσουμε αυτό το κεφάλαιο των τετρακοσίων Ευρώ, θα μου λέτε ότι θα ξαναδώσετε προκαταβολή, η οποία θα αφορά τους επόμενους δυόμισι μήνες. Πρακτικά γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να δώσετε αυτό το ποσό μαζεμένο, από το να το δώσετε σιγά σιγά κατά τη διάρκεια των δυόμισι μηνών; Γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς το ποσό που τώρα υπάρχει, θα καταναλωθεί και αυτό αργότερα. Απλά δε θα καταναλωθεί τώρα. Θα καταναλωθεί κάποιους άλλους δύο μήνες, δυόμισι ανάλογα τι ποσό είναι αυτό. Ποια είναι η πρακτική διαφορά; Λέτε λοιπόν ότι &amp;#8220;τώρα θα καταναλωθεί αυτό το ποσό σαν να το ξοδεύω, αυτό που έχω ήδη προπληρώσει&amp;#8221;, αλλά σε δύο μήνες πάλι θα δώσετε 500 Ευρώ, τα οποία θα είναι για το επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα. Κάθε φορά για το επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα είναι. Αυτά που υπάρχουν τώρα, είναι για κάποιο επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα. 
> - ............................
> ...

----------


## alexis-30

Δεν απαντάω στις ίδιες ερωτήσεις ξανά, διότι το βρίσκω βαρετό, ανιαρό και ανούσιο. Τις ειρωνείες (κρυφογνωσιακούλη) στους όμοιούς σου. Νομίζω ότι τα συμπεράσματα έχουν βγει.

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ,


Η ΑΜΕΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΙΑ.ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΜΑΘΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΩΦΩΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΦΑΤΡΙΟΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ?

----------


## stavroschar

ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΕΞ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΧΕΣΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΑΓΝΨ=ΩΣΤΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ,ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ Ή ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΑΤΡΙΟΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ?

----------


## alexis-30

Δεν απαντάω στις ίδιες ερωτήσεις ξανά, διότι το βρίσκω βαρετό, ανιαρό και ανούσιο. Τις ειρωνείες (κρυφογνωσιακούλη) στους όμοιούς σου. Νομίζω ότι τα συμπεράσματα έχουν βγει. 

Εσύ τους διδάσκεις την αμεσότητα με αυτόν τον τρόπο;

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ,


ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ .ΨΑΞΕ ΨΑΞΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΕ.ΑΠΟΔΕΞΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΞΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΡΑ

----------


## Ektor

Πάλι γκαρίζεις με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ;

----------


## alexis-30

ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΑΝΟΥΣΙΑ. ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ .ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ?

----------


## alexis-30

ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ.

----------


## stavroschar

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΑΛΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΛΑΘΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΑΝΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ.ΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΑΛΕΞ ΠΡΟΣ ΧΑΡΙΝ ΗΜΕΤΕΡΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ

----------


## alexis-30

Α! ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ; ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ. Η ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥ. ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ. ΜΗ ΤΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΙΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΕΩΣΩ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΡΕΒΛΩΣΗ

----------


## stavroschar

ΑΛΕΞ,


Ο ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΜΠΙΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΔΑΞΕ Ο ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΗΜΕΥΕΡΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ .ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΚ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΣ.ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΞΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΚΟΜΗΤΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ?

----------


## alexis-30

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ, ΕΧΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ, ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ. 

ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΞΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ, ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ

----------


## Ονούφριος

Στο φόρουμ αυτό δεν είναι ανεκτή άλλη φωνή παρά μόνο αυτή των δασκαλεμένων ασθενών της γνωσιακής συμπεριφοριστικής θεραπείας που διώχνουν οποιαδήποτε ιδέα θεωρούν επικριτική προς τον \"θεό\" γνωσιακό συμπεριφοριστή θεραπευτή τους. Εδώ οι ψυχικά πάσχοντες δέχονται μόνο την άποψη αυτού που τους διατηρεί στην κατάστασή τους. 

Γι\' αυτό διέγραψα ένα θέμα που ξεκίνησα στα Γενικά. Ας επικρατήσουν οι φωνές της interappted που την ενοχλούν οι συζητήσεις σας.



> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ρωταω ποσο καλο μπορει να κανει το να σπειρει κανεις αμφιβολιες σε κατι που πολλοι εδω μεσα εχουμε στηριχτει???

----------


## NikosD.

Το θέμα αυτό έχει τίτλο \"Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (ΜΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ!)\"
Θα περίμενα λοιπόν απαντήσεις σχετικές με αυτή την επιστολή και όχι συζητήσεις γύρω από τη γνωσιακή θεραπεία.
Επιπλέον, η ενότητα ονομάζεται \"Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα\" που αφορούν το e-psychology.gr
Επί πολλές σελίδες όμως η συζήτηση που εξελίσσεται είναι εντελώς άσχετη με την ενότητα.
Θερμή παράκληση προς όλους να παραμένουμε εντός θέματος.

Ζητώ την κατανόηση σας.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

